# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل جادل عمر أبا بكر - رضي الله عنهما - في كفر المرتدين مانعي الزكاة ؟

## أبو شعيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

جاء في صحيح مسلم : *((* لما توفي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واستخلف أبو بكر بعده ، وكفر من كفر من العرب ، قال عمر بن الخطاب لأبي بكر : كيف تقاتل الناس ، وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله . فمن قال : لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم منى ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه . وحسابه على الله " . فقال أبو بكر : والله ! لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة ، فإن الزكاة حق المال . والله ! لو منعوني عقالاً كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقاتلتهم على منعه . فقال عمر بن الخطاب : فوالله ! ما هو إلا رأيت الله - عز وجل - قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال . فعرفت أنه الحق . *))*
سؤالي هو : هل كان عمر - رضي الله عنه - يرى إسلام مانعي الزكاة هؤلاء ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم أبو شعيب :
الظاهر أن عمر كان يرى إسلامهم حتى ناظره أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما فزالت عنه الشبهة ووافق بـاقي الصحابة في كفرهم وقتالهم  ، ولكن ينبغي أن نعلم أن مانعي الزكاة كانوا أصناف كثيرة : 
منهم من منعها جحوداً وكفراً .
ومنهم من منعها تأولاً وأخطأ فهم القرآن .
ومنهم من منعها عن عجز لأن رؤساءه منعوه من ذلك ، وأخذوها منهم وفرقوها في قومهم ، وهؤلاء هم الذين وقعت الشبهة لعمر رضي الله عنه في حقهم ابتـدتءً حتى إذا ناظره أبو بكر رضي الله عنه رجع عن رأيـه .
يقول الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله تعالى  : ( وقد كان في ضمن هؤلاء المانعين للزكاة من كان يسمح بالزكاة ولا يمنعها إلا أن رؤساءهم صدوهم عن ذلك الرأي ، وقبضوا على أيديهم في ذلك كبني يربوع، فإنهم قد جمعوا صدقاتهم، وأرادوا أن يبعثوا بها إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه، فمنعهم مالك بن نويرة من ذلك، وفرقها فيهم وفي أمر هؤلاء عرض الخلاف ووقعت الشبهة لعمر رضي الله عنه فراجع أبا بكر رضي الله عنه ) إهـ ( شرح النووي على مسلم : 1 / 91).

----------


## عابد عزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا أيها الدهلوي ما الدليل على أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يرى اسلام مانعي الزكاة و من قال به قبلك أذكر لنا قول عالم أو امام من يعتد به  من أئمة أهل السنة قال قولك أو سبقك به بل العكس تماما فانه كان يرى كفرهم و لكن لم ير قتالهم.
القول أن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما اختلفا في تكفير مانعي الزكاة ولم يكفر بعضهم بعضا ً لهذا الاختلاف هو تحريف للنصوص
و قول على الشيخين ما لم يقولاه.
1- ذلك أن حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه مع خليفة رسول الله أبي بكر الصديق عن مانعي الزكاة لم يشتمل على لفظ التكفير أو الكفر من قريب أو بعيد بل كان قاصرا ً على القتال ولذا كان فقه هذا الحديث دائما ً تحت عنوان ( قتال الطائفة الممتنعة )

فنجد أن عمر يقول لأبي بكر : كيف تقاتل قوما ً ...

فيقول أبو بكر : والله لأقاتلن .... فيقول عمر : فوالله ما إن رأيت أن الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال حتى علمت أنه الحق (1). 

فالحديث لم يتناول مسألة تكفير الطائفة الممتنعة عن أداء الزكاة من قريب أو من بعيد . 

2- وما استند إليه أصحاب الفهم السقيم من أن أبا بكر كان يكفرهم ولذا قال بوجوب قتالهم .ومن أن عمر لم يكفرهم ولذا لم يرى قتالهم . فهذا الاستدلال فاسد من أصله و أساسه ، ذلك أن مسألة القتال لا علاقة لها بمسألة الحكم بالكفر على نحو الحصر والقصر بل إن القتال يجوز لطوائف من المسلمين مع طوائف أخرى منهم لأسباب دون الكفر بكثير كقتال علي لأصحاب الجمل وقتاله لمعاوية وأصحابه وهو لم يكفر أي من الطائفتين .

3- ولا يعني هذا أن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما لم يكفرا مانعي الزكاة ولكن عُلم أنهم يكفرونهم من دليل آخر هو أسلوب قتالهم كقتال سائر المرتدين .

4- ثم وإن صح – فرضا ً جدليا ً – استدلالهم على النحو المزعوم من أن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما اختلفا في تكفير مانعي الزكاة فإن هذا الاستدلال لا يـتعدى فقهه : أن من أختلف في تكفير مانعي الزكاة لا يكفر .

أما أن يستدل بذلك على جواز الاختلاف في تكفير طائفة مسيلمة الكذاب أو الأسود العنسي أو من رجع إلي عبادة الأوثان أو من أشرك في ألوهية الله عز وجل فذلك من القياس الفاسد ولا يصح القياس الصحيح في التوحيد فضلاً عن القياس الفاسد – وبالتالي فإن استدلالهم فاسد وفهمهم فاسد وأصول التعامل مع الأدلة الشرعية لديهم فاسد .
و الله تعالى أعلى و اعلم و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات و صلى الله على محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا.

----------


## أبو شعيب

(الإمام الدهلوي) ،

جزاك الله خيراً على التبيين .

-----------

(عابد عزي) ،

جاء في الأثر :



> قال عمر بن الخطاب لأبي بكر : كيف تقاتل الناس ، وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله . فمن قال : لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم منى ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه . وحسابه على الله "


لقد جعل عمر - رضي الله عنه - المانع من القتال هو قولهم لا إله إلا الله .. 

فهو كان يرى ثبوت عصمة الدم والمال بهذه الكلمة .. ولو كان يرى أنهم نقضوها ، لما كان لاستدلاله بهذا الحديث أي معنى ..

ثم المسألة المطروحة هنا هو : هل اختلفوا في كفر مانعي الزكاة أم لا ؟ (ولا أعني بذلك أتباع مسيلمة وغيرهم) .. فالعنوان واضح ..

خاصة وأنني قد قلت :



> سؤالي هو : هل كان عمر - رضي الله عنه - يرى إسلام مانعي الزكاة هؤلاء ؟

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى عابد بارك الله فيك حميتك للحق الذى تراه ، ولكن يا أخى أراك دخلت بشدة ، وما غيرت الشدة أحدا أبدا ، وأنت إنما تنصح لله ، فليكن نصحك بارك الله فيك لينا ن وفيه هوادة ورحمة فالله خاطب نبيه قائلا " فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك...)
والشافعى رحمه الله قال " العلم رحم بين أهله"
فهلا تراحمنا فيما بيننا
وخفض كل منا جناحه لأخيه
وهلا تناصحنا بلين ورفق
وهلا بينا الخطا وقومناه بلا تعصب 
أخى عابد أنا لا أعرفك ولا أعرف الدهلوى ولكن كفى بالإسلام تعريفا لكما إلى
ما قلت هذا إلا نصحا لله ودينه
بارك الله فينا وفيكم

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

الأخ المكرم عابد عزي تقول : ( ... يا أيها الدهلوي ما الدليل على أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يرى اسلام مانعي الزكاة و من قال به قبلك أذكر لنا قول عالم أو امام من يعتد به من أئمة أهل السنة قال قولك أو سبقك به بل العكس تماماً فانه كان يرى كفرهم و لكن لم ير قتالهم . ) إهــ 
جوابي هو : أيـن دليلك على هذه الدعوى العريضة أن عمر كان يرى كفرهم قبل مناظرته مع أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما .. هل تستطيع أن تذكر لنا قول إمام واحد قال بمثل قولك ؟؟!! .. ننتظر منك الـرد .
وأمـا قولك أن الخلاف كان في مسألة القتال وليس التكفير !! فهــذا والله هــو العجب العجاب .
أيـن وجدت هـذا القول ، فـإن عمر رضي الله عنه أفقه وأعلم من أن يظن به هذا الظن ، فكيف يتوهم أحد أن عمر يظن أو يعتقد أن لا إله إلا الله يمكن أن تعصم قائلها من القتل مع ردته عن الإسلام ؟ ، وإلا فأي فائدة في أن يقول لأبي بكر : وهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله مبنياً  بدلك ومحتجاً بالعاصم لدمائهم ، وهو بلا شك لا يعني الألفاظ المجردة لهذه الكلمة ولكن يقصد كيف تقاتلهم مع إسلامهم ، فإذا كان يرى أن مانع قتالهم هو مجرد التألف والتلطف معهم – مع ردتهم – فما وجه التعليل بأنهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ، أم تراه يحتج على أبي بكر بشيء لا يرى له تأثيراً في الحكم أصلاً ، والحق إن مثل هذا القول الردي لا يقوله من عرف دينه حق المعرفة فضلا عن أن يكون عمر  رضي الله عنه ، ومن تأمل أدنى تأمل في المناظرة المذكورة تجلى له الحق من غير تكلف ولا عناء . 
يقول الشيخ أبو محمد المقدسي حفظه الله في كتابه الثلاثنية في التحذير من الغلو في التكفير : ( .. فقد أشكلت المسألة على عمر رضي الله عنه كونهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ، ومع هذا لم يكفره الصديق بل كشف له الشبهة وأبان له المحجة ، ولا يقال أن هذا لا يصلح إيراده هاهنا لأن عمر إنما أشكل عليه قتالهم لا تكفيرهم ، وذلك لأن كل أحد يعلم أن القتال الذي دعا إليه الصديق وسارت سيرته معهم فيه ؛ كان قتال ردة لا قتال بغاة أو نحوهم وهذا هو الذي أشكل على عمر رضي الله عنه .) إهـ 
وعنـدي لك سؤال بسيط أنت تزعم أن عمر رضي الله عنه لم يتوقف في تكفير مانعي الزكاة ولكنه توقف عن قتالهم فقط فلو  كان هذا الكلام صحيح فلماذا لم يتوقف أيضاً عن قتال باقي أصناف المرتدين مادامت المسالة متعلقة بالقتال .. نسمع منك الجواب وفقك الله .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد جزاك الله خيراً 
ولا تهتم لأسلوب المحاور فهذا ليس كلامه وإنمـا هو يقص ويلصق من أبحاث غلاة التكفيريين الجهلة .. فهذا الكلام كتبه أحد الجاهل التكفيريين في القاهرة ويدعى عبد الرحمن شاكر نعم الله والكتاب موجود عندي وهذا الرجل جاهل يكفر أهل الإسلام بمجرد أباطيل ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ويلقده بعض الجهال فلعل الأخ عابد غزي متأثر بكلام ذلك الجاهل المارق هداهم الله أجمعين

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

وجزاك يا أخى الدهلوى وسدد خطاكم على الضرب ، وعلى طريق الحق دوما

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

يقول الإمام أبو سليمان الخطابي رحمه الله : ( .. وممـا يجب تقديمه في هذا أن تعلم أن أهل الردة كانوا صنفين صنف منهم ارتدوا عن الدين ونابذوا الملة وعادوا إلى الكفر وهم الذين عناهم أبو هريرة بقوله : وكفـر مـن كفـر مـن العرب " وهذه الفرقة طائفتان : أحدهما : أصحاب مسيلمة من بني حنيفة وغيرهم الذين صدقوه على دعواه في النبوة وأصحاب الأسود العنسي ومن كان من مستجيبيه من اهل اليمن وغيرهم وهذه الفرقة بأسرها منكرة لنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مدعية النبوة لغيره فقاتلهم أبوبكر رضي الله عنه حتى قتل الله مسيلمة باليمامة والعنسي بصنعاء وانقضت جموعهم وهلك أكثرهم ، والطائفة الأخرى ارتدوا عن الدين وانكروا الشرائع وتركوا الصلاة والزكاة إلى غيرهما من جماع أمر الدين وعادوا إلى ما كانوا عليه في الجاهلية فلم يكن يسجد لله سبحانه على بسيط الأرض إلا في ثلاثة مساجد مسجد مكة ومسجد المدينة ومسجد عبد القيس بالبحرين ... إلى أن قال : والصنف الآخر هم الذين فرقوا بين الصلاة والزكاة فأقروا بالصلاة وانكروا فرض الزكاة ووجوب أدائها إلى الإمام وهؤلاء على الحقيقة أهل بغي وإنما لم يدعوا بهذا الأسم في ذلك الزمان خصوصاً لدخولهم في غمار أهل الردة فأضيف الاسم في الجملة إلى الردة إذ كانت أعظم الأمرين وأهمهما وارخ مبدأ قتال أهل البغي بأيام على بن أبي طالب إذ كانوا متفردين في زمانه لم يختلطوا بأهل شرك وفي ذلك دليل على تصويب رأي على رضي الله عنه في قتال أهل البغي وإنه اجماع من الصحابة كلهم ، وقد كان في ضمن هؤلاء المانعين للزكاة من كان يسمح بالزكاة ولا يمنعها إلا أن رؤساءهم صدوهم عن ذلك الراي وقبضوا على أيديهم في ذلك كبني يربوع فأنهم قد جمعوا صدقاتهم وارادوا أن يبعثوا بها إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فمنعهم مالك بن نويرة عن ذلك وفرقهاً فيهم ... إلى ان قال : وفي أمـر هؤلاء عرض الخلاف ووقعت الشبهة لعمر رضي الله عنه فراجع أبا بكر رضي الله عنه وناظره واحتج عليه بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم نفسه وماله . وكان هذا من عمر رضي الله عنه تعلقاً بظاهر الكلام قبل أن ينظر في آخره ويتامل شرائطه فقال له أبو بكر أن الزكاة حق المال بريد أن القضية التي قد تضمنت عصمة دم ومال معلقة بايفاء شرائطها والحكم المعلق بشرطين لايجب بأحدهما والآخر معدوم ثم قايسه بالصلاة ورد الزكاة إليها فكان في ذلك من قوله دليل على أن قتال الممتنع من الصلاة كان إجماعاً من رأي الصحابة ولذلك رد المختلف فيه إلى المتفق عليه فاجتمع في هذه القضية الأحتجاج من عمر بالعموم ومن أبي بكر بالقياس ودل ذلك على أن العموم يخص بالقياس  ) إهـ . 
وقال رحمه الله : ( .. وقـد بينـا أن أهل الردة كانوا أصنافاً منهم من ارتد عن الملة ودعا إلى نبوة مسيلمة وغيره ، ومنهم من ترك الصلاة والزكاة وانكر الشرائع كلها هؤلاء الذين سماهم الصحابة كفاراً .. إلى أن قال : فأما مانعوا الزكاة منهم المقيمون على أصل الدين فأنهم أهل بغي ولم يسموا على الإنفراد عنهم كفاراً وإن كانت الردة قد اضيفت إليهم لمشاركتهم المرتدين في منع بعض ما منعوه من حقوق الدين ، وذلك أن الردة اسم لغوي وكل من انصرف عن أمر كان مقبلاً إليه فقد ارتد عنه ، وقد وجد من هؤلاء القوم الانصراف عن الطاعة ومنع الحق فأنقطع عنهم اسم الثناء والمدح بالدين وعلق بهم الاسم القبيح لمشاركتهم القوم الذين كان ارتدادهم حقاً ولزوم الاسم أياهم صدقاً ... إلى ان قال : فإن قيل كيف تاولت أمر هذه الطائفة التي منعت الزكاة على الوجه الذي ذهبت إليه وجعلتهم أهل بغي أرأيت إن أنكرت طائفة من أهل المسلمين في زماننا فرض الزكاة وامتنعوا من أدائها إلى الإمام هل يكون حكمهم حكم اهل البغي قيل لا فأن من انكر فرض الزكاة في هذا الزمان كان كافراً باجماع المسلمين والفرق بين هؤلاء وبين أؤلئك القوم أنهم إنما عذروا فيما كان منهم حتى صار قتال المسلمين أياهم على استخراج الحق منهم دون القصد إلى دمائهم لأسباب وأمور لا يحدث مثلها في هذا الزمان منها قرب العهد بزمان الشريعة التي كان يقع فيها تبديل الأحكام ومنها وقوع الفترة بموت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان القوم جهالاً بأمور الدين ، وكان عهدهم حديثاً بالإسلام فتداخلتهم الشبهة فعذروا كما عذر بعض من تأول من الصحابة في استباحة شرب الخمرقوله تعالى : " ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا " فقالوا نحن نشربها ونؤمن بالله ونعمل الصالحات ونتقي ونصلح . فأما اليوم فقد شاع دين الإسلام واستفاض علو وجوب الزكاة حتى عرفه الخاص والعام واشترك فيه العالم والجاهل فلا يعذر أحد بتأويل يتأوله في انكارها . 
وإنما عرض الوهم في تأويل هذا الحديث من رواية أبي هريرة ووقعت الشبهة فيه لمن تأوله على الوجه الذي حكيناه عنهم لكثرة كا دخله من الحذف والأختصار وذلك لأن القصد لم يكن به سياق الحديث على وجهه وذكر القصة في كيفية الردة منهم وإنما قصد به حكاية ما جرى بين أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما وما تنازعاه من الحجاج في استباحة قتالهم ويشبه أن يكون أبو هريرة إنما لم يعن بذكر القصة وسوقها على وجهها كلها اعتماداً على معرفة المخاطبين بها إذ كانوا قد علموا وجه الامر وكيفية القصة في ذلك فلم يضر ترك أشباع البيان مع حصول العلم عندهم به والله أعلم ) إهـ معالم السنن ( 2/ 3-11).
وقد قال القاضي عياض بهذا الرأي وتابعه عليه الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمهم الله أجمعين .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

وهــذه إضافة أخرى : 
--------------------
يقول الإمام ابن قدامة رحمه الله راداً على من استدل بقول أبي بكر : ( وقتلاكم في النار ) على تكفير مانعي الزكاة " :- ( ويحتمل أن أبا بكر قال ذلك لأنهم ارتكبوا كبائر ، وماتوا من غير توبة ، فحكم لهم بالنار ظاهراً ، كما حكم لقتلى المجاهدين بالجنة ظاهراً ، والأمر إلى الله تعالى في الجميع ، ولم يحكم عليهم بالتخليد ، ولا يلزم من الحكم بالنار الحكم بالتخليد ، فقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن قوماً من أمته يدخلون النار ، ثم يخرجهم الله تعالى منها ويدخلهم الجنة ) إهـ  المغني 4/9 . 
قلت: وهذا الكلام من الإمام ابن قدامة رحمه الله صريح في أن الحكم على طائفة بالنار لا يعني بالضرورة الحكم عليها بالكفر أصلاً ، فضلاً عن أن يكون حكماً على أعيانها به ، وهذا بَيِّنٌ في قوله : ( ولا يلزم من الحكم بالنار الحكم بالتخليد ) .   
ويقول العلامة ابن مفلح رحمه الله في كلامه على مانعي الزكاة : ( ولأن أبا بكر لما قاتلهم قالوا نؤديها ، قال : لا أقبلها حتى تشهدوا أن قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاكم في النار ، ولم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة إنكاره ، فدل على كفرهم ... ؟  وجوابه : بأنه يحتمل أنهم جحدوا وجوبها ، ويحتمل غير ذلك ، فلا يجوز الحكم به في محل النزاع ، ولا يلزم من الحكم بالنار الحكم بالكفر بدليل العصاة من هذه الأمة ) إهـ المبدع 2 / 402 . 
ويقول الإمام البهوتي رحمه الله في ذلك أيضاً: ( وما روي عن الصديق أنه لما قاتل مانعي الزكاة وعضتهم الحرب قالوا نؤديها ، قال لا أقبلها حتى تشهدوا أن قتلانا في الجنة وأن قتلاكم في النار ، يحتمل أنه فيمن منعها جحودا ولحق بأهل الردة منهم ، فقد كان فيهم طائفة كذلك على أنه لا يلزم من الحكم بالنار الحكم بالكفر بدليل العصاة من هذه الأمة )  إهـ [كشاف القناع 2/258 .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

وهـذه إضافة هـامة 
---------------------- 
يقول إمام الحرمين الجويني رحمه الله وهو بصدد الكلام عن أحكام البغاة بعد كلام له :( وقد ضمنا أن نذكر وجوه قتال الإمام مع طوائف المسلمين ، فنذكر مقاتلة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه مع أهل الردة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قال الشافعي : " أهل الردة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضربان : قسم مانعي الزكاة أهل ردة ، لا من جهة ارتدادهم عن الدين ، ولكن من جهة ارتدادهم عن الطعة " وتأسى لفظ الردة بما روى عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : " مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وارتدت العرب واشرأب النفاق ونزل بأبي ما لو نزل بالجبال الراسيات ، لهاضها " .  
ولقد كان الذين سُموا أهل الردة قسمين: قسم كفروا بالله عزوجل بعد إيمانهم ، مثل طليحة ، والعنسي ، ومسيلمة ، وأصحابهم ، وقسم ارتدوا عما لزمهم من حق أداء الزكاة ، والردة لفظة عربية ، وأطلقها المتقدمون على مانعي الزكاة . ثم الذين منعوا الزكاة ما كانوا خارجين عن الإيمان ، وقاتلهم أبو بكر ، والمناظرة التي جرت بينه وبين عمر رضي الله عنهما مشهورة ، إذ قال عمر: كيف تقاتل أقواماً يقولون : لا إله ‘لا الله ، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم " فقال أبو بكر : " أليس قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إلا بحقها " والزكاة من حقها ، والله لا أفرق بين ما جمع الله ، قال الله تعالى : " وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة " ، والله لو منعوني عقالاً وفي بعض الروايات عناقاً مما أدوا إلى رسول الله ، لقاتلتهم عليه " .  
ثم استدَّ أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على رأي أبي بكر ، وتبين أنه قاتلهم ، وهم مؤمنون ، وقال بعض من وقع في الأسر منهم : والله ما كفرنا بعد إيماننا ، ولكن شححنا على أموالنا ، وأشعارهم وأراجيزهم في هذه المعاني . وكان يقول بعضهم : أدينا الزكاة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانت صلاته سكناً لنا ، وليسا صلاة غيره سكناً لنا . وترتب على هذا الأصل أن كل من امتنع عن أداء حق إلى الإمام استيفاؤه ، فالإمام يستوفيه منه ، وإن لم يكن فيه امتناع ، حبسه وأرهقه إلى أداء الحق . وإن تجمع قوم وامتنعوا عن أداء ما إلى الإمام استيفاؤه ، فالحال يفضي إلى دعائهم ‘لى الطاعة ، فإن أصروا ، فليس إلا القتال ، إذ لا سبيل إلى تركهم على تمردهم وتفردهم وخروجهم عن الطاعة ) إهـ نهاية المطلب في دراية المذهب (17/136).

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

الحق الذي لا يجوز اعتقاد غيره هو أن عمر بن الخطاب توقف في قتال مانعي الزكاة لمنعهم الزكاة لا لكفرهم ،إذلو كان يعتقدكفرهم لما نزع بمثل ذاك الدليل فلما تبين له وجه الدليل شايع أبا بكر على قتالهم تعزيرا لاتكفيرا ..
قال أبو عمرابن عبد البر في التمهيد:
{الآثار المرفوعة في هذا الباب كلها تدل على أن مفارقة الجماعة وشق عصا المسلمين والخلاف على السلطان المجتمع عليه ويريق الدم ويبيحه ويوجب قتال من فعل ذلك فإن قيل قد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فإذا قالوها فقد عصموا دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله فمن قال لا إله إلا الله حرم دمه" قيل لقائل ذلك لو تدبرت قوله في هذا الحديث إلا بحقها لعلمت أنه خلاف ما ظننت ألا ترى أن أبا بكر الصديق قد رد على عمر ما نزع به من هذا الحديث وقال من حقها الزكاة ففهم عمر ذلك من قوله وانصرف إليه وأجمع الصحابة عليه فقاتلوا مانعي الزكاة كما قاتلوا أهل الردة وسماهم بعضهم أهل ردة على الاتساع لأنهم ارتدوا عن أداء الزكاة ومعلوم مشهور عنهم أنهم قالوا ما تركنا ديننا ولكن شححنا على أموالنا فكما جاز قتالهم عند جميع الصحابة على منعهم الزكاة وكان ذلك عندهم في معنى قوله عليه السلام إلا بحقها فكذلك من شق عصا المسلمين وخالف إمام جماعتهم وفرق كلمتهم لأن الفرض الواجب إجتماع كلمة أهل دين الله المسلمين على من خالف دينهم من الكافرين حتى تكون كلمتهم واحدة وجماعتهم غير مفترقة ومن الحقوق المريقة للدماء المبيحة للقتال الفساد في الأرض وقتل النفس وانتهاب الأهل والمال والبغي على السلطان والامتناع من حكمه هذا كله داخل تحت قوله إلا بحقها كما يدخل في ذلك الزاني المحصن وقاتل النفس بغير حق والمرتد عن دينه.}

أقول :وحين اتفقوا على اكفار من آمن بمسيلمة أو طليحة أو سجاح واستباحوا سبي نسائهم وتحريق مقاتلتهم وقع اللبس عند بعض الناس فظن أن أهل الردة سواء وهذا خطأ بين.وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل من ثقيف اسلامها مع إبايتهم الصدقة اوالجهاد ،وليس في هذا متعلق للمرجئة كما ليس في صنيع الصحابة مع مانعي الزكاة حجة للمكفرة

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم أبو فيصل وفقك الله تعالى
------------------- 
موضوع وفد ثقيف سبق نقاشه على هذ الرابط 
تفضل : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%D4%D1%D8
وهـذا رابط أخر مرتبط بمسألة وفد ثقيف : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C5%D3%E1%C7%E3
------------------ 
أما بخصوص نوع قتال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لمانعي الزكاة هل كان كفراً أو حداً فهذه مسألة سبق عرضها على هذا الرابط 
تفضل : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20259
وجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : (( واعلم أن طائفة من الفقهاء من أصحاب أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد جعلوا قتال مانعي الزكاة وقتال الخوارج جميعاً من قتال البغاة ، وجعلوا قتال الجمل وصفِّين من هذا الباب . وهذا القول خطأ مخالف لقول الأئمة الكبار ، وهو خلاف نص مالك وأحمد وأبي حنيفة وغيرهم من أئمة السلف ، ومخالف للسنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما القتال بالجمل وصفيِّن فهو قتال فتنة وليس فيه أمر من الله ورسوله ولا إجماع من الصحابة ، وأما قتال مانعي الزكاة إذا كانوا ممتنعين عن أدائها بالكلية أو عن الإقرار بها فهو أعظم من قتال الخوارج ... فيجب الفرق بين قتال المرتدين وقتال الخوارج المارقين " " فإن الصديق إنما قاتلهم على طاعة الله ورسوله ، لا على طاعته . فإن الزكاة فرض عليهم فقاتلهم على الإقرار بها وعلى أدائها )) إهـ منهاج السنة النبوية (4 / 500 ) .

----------


## التقرتي

عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يرى اسلامهم و الدليل انه في خلافته ارجع لهم سلبهم و ما اخدهم منهم ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه كغنائم في حروب الردة و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

ما سند هذه الرواية يا أخ (التقرتي) ؟ .. وكيف يفعل أمراً قد أقرّ أبا بكر عليه في حياته ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي التقرتي وفقك الله تعالى 
------------------ 
 الصحابي الجليل عمر بن الخطاب بعد أن ناظره أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما في كفر مانعي الزكاة وأنهم مرتدين ، تبين  لعمر رضي الله عنه وجه الحق في المسألة ، فرجع عن قوله واتبع أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما على ذلك ، واتفق قول الصحابة على كفر مانعي الزكاة دون خلاف .. وعمر لم يكن اتبع أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما تقليداً دون يقين ، أو أنه كان في الباطن على خلاف ما أظهره أمام أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما ، هذا لا يمكن أن يُظن بعمر رضي الله عنه فهو أجل من ذلك  .. وهـذا الظن إنما يقوله الروافض من باب الطعن في عمر وباقي الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 
يقول الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله : ( وقـد زعم قوم من الرافضة أن عمر رضي الله عنه إنما أراد بهذا القول : تقليد أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، وأنه كان يعتقد له العصمة والبراءة من الخطأ ، وليس ذلك كما زعموه .. ) إهـ معالم السنن (2 /201 ) . 
وأما القول بأن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يرى إسلام مانعي الزكاة بدليل أنه أرجع لهم السبي في خلافته ، فهذه الشبهة إنما قالها الرافضي أبو المطهر الحلي عندما عدد مثالب الصحابة فزعم أن عمر كان مقلد لأبي بكر رضي الله عنهما .
وقد رد على هذه الشبهة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فقال : ( وأما قوله : الخلاف السادس : فهذا من الكذب الذي لا يخفى على من عرف أحوال المسلمين ، فإن مانعي الزكاة اتفق أبو بكر وعمر على قتالهم ، بعد أن راجعه عمر في ذلك ... فعمر وافق أبا بكر على قتال أهل الردة مانعي الزكاة ، وكذلك سائر الصحابة ، وأقـرّ أؤلئك بالزكاة بعد امتناعهم منها ، ولـم تسب لهم ذرية ، ولا حبس منهم أحد ، ولا كان بالمدينة حبس لا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا على عهد أبي بكر ، فكيف يموت وهم في حبسه ؟ .
وأول حبس اتخذ في الإسلام بمكة ، اشترى عمر من صفوان ابن أمية داره ، وجعلها حبساً بمكة ، ولكن من الناس من يقول : سبى أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم ، وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم ، وهذا إذا وقع ليس فيه بيان اختلافهما ، فإنه قد يكون عمر كان موافقاً على جواز سبيهم ، لكن ردّ إليهم سبيهم ، كما ردّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على هوازن سبيهم بعد أن قسمه بين المسلمين ، فمن طابت نفسه بالرد وإلا عوّضه من عنده ، لما أتى أهلهم مسلمين فطالبوا ردّ ذلك إليهم . 
وأهل الردة كان قد اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وسائر الصحابة على أنهم لا يمكنون من ركوب الخيل ولا حمل السلاح ، بل يتركون يتبعون أذناب البقر ، حتى يُرى الله خليفة رسوله والمؤمنين حسن إسلامهم ، فلما تبين لعمر حسن إسلامهم ردّ ذلك إليهم ، لأنه جايز ) إهـ منهاج السنة النبوية (6 /327 )
ويقول الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله معلقاً على كلام شيخ الإسلام السابق : ( ونذكر هنا أيضًا ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدَّس اللهُ روحه في منهاج السنة على قول الرافضي”الخلاف السادس في قتال مانعي الزكاة“ قاتلهم أبو بكر واجتهد عمر أيام خلافته فردَّ السبايا والأموال إليهم وأطلق المحبوسين . فهذا من الكذب الذي لا يخفي على من عرف أحوال المسلمين ، فإن مانعي الزكاة اتفق أبو بكر وعمر على قتالهم بعد أن راجعه عمر في ذلك كما في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن عمر قال لأبي بكر: يا خليفةَ رسولِ الله كيف تقاتل الناس وقد قال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : «أمرتُ أن أقاتِلَ النَّاس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأنِّي رسول اللهُ فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله» فقال أبو بكر: ألم يقل إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله؟ فإن الزكاة من حقها، واللهِ لو منعوني عناقًا كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله لقاتلتهم على منعها. قال عمر: فواللهِ ما هو إلا أن رأيت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال فعرفت أنه الحق. وفي الصحيحين تصديق فهم أبي بكر عن ابن عمر عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «أمرتُ أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأنِّي رسولُ اللهِ ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها» فعمر وافق أبا بكر على قتال أهل الردة مانعي الزكاة وكذلك سائر الصحابة ... لى أن يقول : ولكن من الناس من يقول سبي أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم . 
وهذا إذا وقع ليس فيه بيان اختلافهما فإنه قد يكون عمر كان موافقًا على جواز سبيهم لكن رد إليهم سبيهم ، كما ردَّ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على هوازن سبيهم بعد أن قسمه بين المسلمين فمن طابت نفسه بالرد وإلا عوضه من عنده لما أتي أهلهم مسلمين فطلبوا رد ذلك إليهم . وأهل الردة قد اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وسائر الصحابة على أنهم لا يمكنون من ركوب الخيل ولا حمل السلاح ، بل يتركون يتبعون أذناب البقر حتى يُرِى الله خليفة رسوله والمؤمنين حسن إسلامهم ، فلما تبين لعمر حسن إسلامهم رد ذلك إليهم لأنه جائز . انتهى. 
فتبين بما ذكره شيخ الإسلام أن الصحابة أجمعوا على قتالهم وأنهم سمُّوهم كلهم أهل الردة، وأنه لم يكن بين عمر وبين أبي بكر خلاف بعد رجوع عمر إلى موافقة أبي بكر مع سائر الصحابة، وأن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله لم يخالف ما في الصحيحين كما زعم هذا المعترض الجاهل واللهُ أعلم ) إهـ رسالة تبرئة الشيخين ( صـ172) للشيخ ابن سحمان . 
والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## التقرتي

> أخي التقرتي وفقك الله تعالى 
> ------------------ 
> الصحابي الجليل عمر بن الخطاب بعد أن ناظره أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما في كفر مانعي الزكاة وأنهم مرتدين ، تبين  لعمر رضي الله عنه وجه الحق في المسألة ، فرجع عن قوله واتبع أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما على ذلك ، واتفق قول الصحابة على كفر مانعي الزكاة دون خلاف .. وعمر لم يكن اتبع أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما تقليداً دون يقين ، أو أنه كان في الباطن على خلاف ما أظهره أمام أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما ، هذا لا يمكن أن يُظن بعمر رضي الله عنه فهو أجل من ذلك  .. وهـذا الظن إنما يقوله الروافض من باب الطعن في عمر وباقي الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 
> يقول الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله : ( وقـد زعم قوم من الرافضة أن عمر رضي الله عنه إنما أراد بهذا القول : تقليد أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، وأنه كان يعتقد له العصمة والبراءة من الخطأ ، وليس ذلك كما زعموه .. ) إهـ معالم السنن (2 /201 ) . 
> وأما القول بأن عمر رضي الله عنه كان يرى إسلام مانعي الزكاة بدليل أنه أرجع لهم السبي في خلافته ، فهذه الشبهة إنما قالها الرافضي أبو المطهر الحلي عندما عدد مثالب الصحابة فزعم أن عمر كان مقلد لأبي بكر رضي الله عنهما .
> وقد رد على هذه الشبهة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فقال : ( وأما قوله : الخلاف السادس : فهذا من الكذب الذي لا يخفى على من عرف أحوال المسلمين ، فإن مانعي الزكاة اتفق أبو بكر وعمر على قتالهم ، بعد أن راجعه عمر في ذلك ... فعمر وافق أبا بكر على قتال أهل الردة مانعي الزكاة ، وكذلك سائر الصحابة ، وأقـرّ أؤلئك بالزكاة بعد امتناعهم منها ، ولـم تسب لهم ذرية ، ولا حبس منهم أحد ، ولا كان بالمدينة حبس لا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا على عهد أبي بكر ، فكيف يموت وهم في حبسه ؟ .
> وأول حبس اتخذ في الإسلام بمكة ، اشترى عمر من صفوان ابن أمية داره ، وجعلها حبساً بمكة ، ولكن من الناس من يقول : سبى أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم ، وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم ، وهذا إذا وقع ليس فيه بيان اختلافهما ، فإنه قد يكون عمر كان موافقاً على جواز سبيهم ، لكن ردّ إليهم سبيهم ، كما ردّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على هوازن سبيهم بعد أن قسمه بين المسلمين ، فمن طابت نفسه بالرد وإلا عوّضه من عنده ، لما أتى أهلهم مسلمين فطالبوا ردّ ذلك إليهم . 
> وأهل الردة كان قد اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وسائر الصحابة على أنهم لا يمكنون من ركوب الخيل ولا حمل السلاح ، بل يتركون يتبعون أذناب البقر ، حتى يُرى الله خليفة رسوله والمؤمنين حسن إسلامهم ، فلما تبين لعمر حسن إسلامهم ردّ ذلك إليهم ، لأنه جايز ) إهـ منهاج السنة النبوية (6 /327 )
> ويقول الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله معلقاً على كلام شيخ الإسلام السابق : ( ونذكر هنا أيضًا ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدَّس اللهُ روحه في منهاج السنة على قول الرافضي”الخلاف السادس في قتال مانعي الزكاة“ قاتلهم أبو بكر واجتهد عمر أيام خلافته فردَّ السبايا والأموال إليهم وأطلق المحبوسين . فهذا من الكذب الذي لا يخفي على من عرف أحوال المسلمين ، فإن مانعي الزكاة اتفق أبو بكر وعمر على قتالهم بعد أن راجعه عمر في ذلك كما في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن عمر قال لأبي بكر: يا خليفةَ رسولِ الله كيف تقاتل الناس وقد قال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : «أمرتُ أن أقاتِلَ النَّاس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأنِّي رسول اللهُ فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله» فقال أبو بكر: ألم يقل إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله؟ فإن الزكاة من حقها، واللهِ لو منعوني عناقًا كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله لقاتلتهم على منعها. قال عمر: فواللهِ ما هو إلا أن رأيت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال فعرفت أنه الحق. وفي الصحيحين تصديق فهم أبي بكر عن ابن عمر عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «أمرتُ أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأنِّي رسولُ اللهِ ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها» فعمر وافق أبا بكر على قتال أهل الردة مانعي الزكاة وكذلك سائر الصحابة ... لى أن يقول : ولكن من الناس من يقول سبي أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم . 
> ...



لو صح زعمك لكان هناك اجماع في تكفير تاركي الزكاة لكن الشاهد عند العلماء خلاف ذلك فتنبه لذلك

----------


## التقرتي

هل أجمع الصحابة على كفر مانعي الزكاة 


هل هناك إجماع من الصحابة –رضي الله عنهم- في تكفير مانعي الزكاة في وقتهم؟ بحيث إنهم قاتلوهم قتال ردة ولم يفرقوا بينهم؟ وأرجو التنبيه بأن السؤال في الصحابة وعن تكفيرهم لمانعي الزكاة لا عن قتالهم لهم خصوصاً لا من بعدهم، وإذا كان إجماعاً فمن نقله؟ وإذا كان خلافاً فمن خالف من الصحابة؟ وما سبب مناط التكفير؟ 



الفتوى : 



الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:
بداية أود أن أشكر الأخ الكريم على حرصه على البحث عن كلام أئمة السنة في مثل هذه المسائل الكبار، والسؤال ينبئ عن سائله، ففيه من الدقة ما يدل على خير، أسأل الله لي وله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، وبعد:
يا محب، فاعلم أن هذه المسألة التي سألت عنها من المسائل الكبار التي اختلف فيها كلام الأئمة، ونصوص المتقدمين في هذه المسألة –مسألة كفر تاركي الزكاة- ليست كثيرة، بخلاف كلام المتأخرين فهو مفصل، وأكثر من وقفت على كلامه عنها –حسب علمي- إمامان:
الأول: الخطابي (ت:388هـ) –رحمه الله-والذي تتابع على نقله جمع من الشراح المتأخرين كالنووي في شرحه على مسلم (1/202)، وابن حجر في الفتح (12/277)، وغيرهم.
الثاني: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله-، ولكن كلامه متفرق ففي بعضه إشارات إلى أنهم –أعني مانعي الزكاة الذين قاتلهم الصحابة- كفار، وفي مواضع من كلامه ليس كذلك، وسأذكر لك بعض المواضع بعد قليل.
ونظراً لتشعب المسألة وطول تفاريعها، أذكر لك خلاصة ما وقفت عليه في هذا المقام:
(1) يوجد طوائف من الذين قاتلهم الصديق والصحابة –رضي الله عنهم أجمعين-، لا شك في كفرهم، كبني حنيفة الذين آمنوا بنبوة مسيلمة.
(2) أجمع الصحابة –رضي الله عنهم- على وجوب قتال مانعي الزكاة بعد الشبهة التي عرضت للفاروق –رضي الله عنه-، ثم أزالها الصديق –رضي الله عنه-.
(3) أن أهل السير والتاريخ اختلفوا في حال مانعي الزكاة، وصفة قتالهم، وبسبب ذلك اختلف أهل العلم، هل وقع إجماع على كفرهم أم لا؟:
فالمشهور عند كثير من أهل العلم أنه لم يقع إجماع على كفرهم، وأنهم غير كفار.
وذهب آخرون إلى أن إجماع الصحابة –رضي الله عنهم- واقع أيضاً على كفرهم، وأشهر من ينتصر لهذا الرأي: أئمة الدعوة النجدية.
يوجد في كلام أبي عبيد في (الإيمان) كلام في كفرهم على منع الزكاة، ولكنه يحتمل التأويل.
للاستزادة: النبوات لابن تيمية (ص:140) منهاج السنة (7/217) (6/348) (4/494) (8/324-327) مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية (28/556-530) الفتاوى الكبرى (4/259) مصباح الظلام للشيخ: عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن (359) [وهنا نقل عن ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة هو أصرح ما نقل عنه في تكفير مانعي الزكاة] الدرر السنية (10/40-104-178-180-311)، والله أعلم.



ان علمتم ذلك فلا داعي للنقاش في مسألة لم يفصل فيها كبار العلماء و السلام عليكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

يعلم الله أني لا أعذر الأخ المبارك في وضع هذا السؤال هنا ولا أقيله.

والله ما اختلفوا في أمر ولا تجادلوا، إنما هي وجهة نظر يبينها كلٌ للآخر، فيطرح كل منهما وجهة نظره فأيهما أصابت أخذ بها. كما قصة جمع القرآن
لا جدال ولا عناد ولا عراك، فكيف يُستنتج من المناقشة بينهما أنها كذلك.
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

والله ما ظننت أن أرى مثل هذا السؤال

فاتقوا الله قد شرقتم وغربتم على أعظم رجلين بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## التقرتي

> يعلم الله أني لا أعذر الأخ المبارك في وضع هذا السؤال هنا ولا أقيله.
> والله ما اختلفوا في أمر ولا تجادلوا، إنما هي وجهة نظر يبينها كلٌ للآخر، فيطرح كل منهما وجهة نظره فأيهما أصابت أخذ بها. كما قصة جمع القرآن
> لا جدال ولا عناد ولا عراك، فكيف يُستنتج من المناقشة بينهما أنها كذلك.
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> والله ما ظننت أن أرى مثل هذا السؤال
> فاتقوا الله قد شرقتم وغربتم على أعظم رجلين بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم



بارك الله فيك اخي التميمي اظن ان الاخ لم يحسن صياغة العنوان فقط لكنه في المتن بين سؤاله هل عمر بن الخطاب يرى كفر مانعي الزكاة او لا.


لا اظن ان الاخ يقصد جدالا بين الصحابة و الله اعلم

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي التميمي وفقك الله تعالى 
----------------- 
أمـا ( عنوان الموضوع ) فهذا يخص الأخ الكريم أبو شعيب وفقه الله وهو سوف يرد عليك إن شاء الله تعالى .. لكن أقول لك أن كلمة الجدال والمجادلة لا يقصد بها المعنى الذي تبادر إلى ذهنك ، فإن لفظ المجادلة قد ورد في القرآن في أكثر من موضع 
قال الله تعالى : ( ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن ) 
وقال عز من قائل : ( وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن ) .
فنحن مأمورنا بالمجادلة عند بيان الحق ولكن بالطريقة الحسنة .
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : (  لا ريب أنه يجب على كل أحدٍ أن يؤمن بما جاء به الرسول إيماناً عاماً مجملاً، ولا ريب أن معرفة ما جاء به الرسول على التفصيل فرضٌ على الكفاية، فإن ذلك داخلٌ في تبليغ ما بعث الله به رسوله، وداخلٌ في تدبر القرآن وعقله وفهمه وعلم الكتاب والحكمة وحفظ الذكر والدعاء إلى سبيل الرب بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة والمجادلة بالتي هي أحسن ، ونحو ذلك مما أوجبه الله على المؤمنين فهو واجبٌ على الكفاية منهم ) إهـ مجموع الفتاوى( 3/312) .
وكما لا يخفاك فإن لفظ الجدال و المجادلة في اللغة هـو : المناظرة والمخاصمة ، ومقابلة الحجة بالحجة .
يقول ابن منظور في لسان العرب : ( والجَدَل : اللَّدَدُ في الخُصومة والقدرةُ عليها، وقد جادله مجادلة وجِدالاً ورجل جَدِل ومِجْدَل ومِجْدال : شديد الجَدَل ، ويقال : جادَلْت الرجل فجَدَلته جَدْلاً أَي: غلبته، ورجل جَدِل : إِذا كان أَقوى في الخِصام،  وجادَله أَي : خاصمه مُجادلة وجِدالاً، والاسم الجَدَل : وهو شدَّة الخصومة ، والجَدَل: مقابلة الحجة بالحجة، والمجادلة: المناظرة والمخاصمة) إهـ . 
قال الجرجاني في تعريفاته : ( دفع المرء خصمه عن إفساد قوله بحجة أو شبهة أو يقصد به تصحيح كلامه وهو الخصومة في الحقيقة ) إهـ .
وقيل المجادلة : هي مقابلة الحجة بالحجة ، وكشف الشبه لدى من تجادله بالأدلة المقنعة والبراهين الواضحة 
وقيل الجدل أصله : الاحتجاج لتصويب رأي ورد ما يخالفه ، فهو حوار وتبادل في الأدلة ومناقشتها . وهو حال أوسع من الخصام والمخاصمة على أن المخاصمة نوع جدل من حيث هي تراد في الكلام والحجج . 
كما ترى فهناك فرق بين المخاصمة وبين المجادلة لا سيما إن كانت مجادلة بالتي هي أحسن . 
لـذا لا أرى في عنوان الموضوع أي اشكال .. فالمقصود بقول القائل : هل جادل عمر أبا بكر - رضي الله عنهما - في كفر المرتدين مانعي الزكاة : أي هل ناظره في ذلك أم ؟ .. فأي إشكال في هذا الكلام .. هذا أمـر . 
الأمر الأخر بارك الله فيك : لا ينبغي لك أن تصف إخوانك كأنهم يتكلمون في ما لا يعلمون وتصفهم بأنهم يشرقون ويغربون فإن هذا الإسلوب ليس بجيد ، فإن كنت ترى خطأ في كلامهم فعليك أن تبينه بالدليل الشرعي هذا هو الواجب . 
------------- 
أخي التقرتي وفقك الله تعالى :
------------ 
كلامك الأخير قـد سبق الـرد عليه في أول الموضوع فراجعه وقرأه بتمعن وتدبر حتى تعرف حقيقة التفصيل في هذه المسألة وفقك الله .

----------


## السكران التميمي

> الأمر الأخر بارك الله فيك : لا ينبغي لك أن تصف إخوانك كأنهم يتكلمون في ما لا يعلمون وتصفهم بأنهم يشرقون ويغربون فإن هذا الإسلوب ليس بجيد ، فإن كنت ترى خطأ في كلامهم فعليك أن تبينه بالدليل الشرعي هذا هو الواجب.


سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم

----------


## التقرتي

> سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم



اوافقك الرأي اخي التميمي فالجدال مذموم بالمعنى عام لكن اظن ان الاخ يحاول تبرير العنوان باي طريقة فقط.

----------


## السكران التميمي

*والله إني لأشتم نتانة من هذه المشاركة، وأن لها مآرب أخرى، فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

هل سيقتل خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من يعتقده حق الإعتقاد أنه مسلم؟!
أو هل سيغصب خليفة خليفة رسول الله على أمر ويلزمه به وهو يعلم أنه يخالف الشرع؟!

والله ما أريد من هذه المشاركة إلا الفتنة.

فهذا نداء إلى أهل الفضل والخير من المشرفين في هذا المنتدى المبارك بوقف مثل هذه الترهات والتي تمس رموزا من رموز الدين، الهدف منها غير معلن.
فأغلقوا الموضوع كرامة لا أمرا*

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

شيء عجيب يا أخ السكران ما انتهى إليه فهمك لحديثي .. ولكنني سأحجم عن الجدال (المذموم) ، وأطلب منك رجاءً أن تعيد النظر .

وجزاك الله خيراً .

-----------

الأخ (الإمام الدهلوي) ،

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً .. لطالما كنت خير معين . ونعم ، كلمة "جدال" استقيتها من كتاب الله تعالى . 

=============

وبقي علينا توثيق الرواية التي فيها أن عمر - رضي الله عنه - ردّ سبي أهل الردة - بعد إسلامهم - إليهم . فإني أرى أن ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يقول : ((  ولكن من الناس من يقول سبي أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم )) .. بمعنى أنها رواية غير موثّقة .

فهل لأحد أن يورد سند هذه الرواية ؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## السكران التميمي

صدقني ما العجيب إلا طرحك

أنت تحاول الوقوع بالخليفتين الراشدين وتأجيج الفتنة حولهما
والآخر يصحح لنا معاني العربية وكأننا من (الأوردو) ولسنا من صميم العرب ومحتدهم

ونصيحي لك ما نصحتي: أعد النظر.

ويعلم الله لو أني أعلم صدق نيتك في الطرح لسطرت لك في المسألة ما يسرك ويزيد، ويجلي ما أشكل عليك.
وإن كان كما تقول: لم أفهم قصدك، فلماذا أوردت المشاركة بهذه الصيغة وهذا الأسلوب، ولم  لم تدخل في سؤالك مباشرة بدون لف ولا دوران.
على أني رأيتك تسأل وتجيب، فيا للعجب منك.

ثم يكتب صديقك الذي تصحح له كلامه الذي لا يدري هو نفسه فيم كتبه أصلا، فقط مجرد الشوشرة والبلبلة، ومن ثم يعلمنا كيف نتكلم العربية وكيف نفهم معانيها، وكأننا من مسلمي شرق آسيا أو نحوها، وما علم أننا أصل من أصول العربية، والحمد لله.

أرجع وأقول: ما هكذا يكون الطرح، وما هكذا يستفسر عن أمر يحزبك المراد منه.
وأعيد وأقول مره أخرى: لو أعلم أنك أتيت المنزل من بابه وطرقت، لفتحنا لك بما يفتح الله علينا حول هذه المسألة بما لن تراه في موضع آخر.

ولكنها الأهواء والآراء، والتطبيل للآخرين بلا علم وكأنهم قد حلوا قضية الشرق الأوسط برمتها.

أخيرا لعلي أختم بتوقيعي، فانظره غير مأمور في أسفل مشاركتي. (يعلم الله أنها أول مرة لي أكون فيها فضا مع أحد، ولكن الأمر يستدعي أكثر من هذا)

----------


## أبو شعيب

الله أعلم بالنوايا ، وحسبي ذلك .

والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## السكران التميمي

إبراء لذمتي وإنصافا لك يا (أبا شعيب)

ساقدم لك أعظم بيان شافي وهو نقل (واحد) فقط، أعيد: (نقل واحد فقط) يوضح لك الأمر ويجلي لك الإشكال.
قال في (أحكام القرآن للجصاص ج2/ص193):
وقد كان أبو بَكْرٍ رضي اللَّهُ عنه قَاتَلَ مَانِعِي الزَّكَاةِ لِمُوَافَقَةٍ من الصَّحَابَةِ إيَّاهُ على شَيْئَيْنِ: أَحَدُهُمَا: الْكُفْرُ، وَالْآخَرُ: مَنْعُ الزَّكَاةِ.
وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُمْ امْتَنَعُوا من قَبُولِ فَرْضِ الزَّكَاةِ وَمِنْ أَدَائِهَا، فَانْتَظَمُوا بِهِ مَعْنَيَيْنِ: أَحَدُهُمَا: الِامْتِنَاعُ من قَبُولِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى؛ وَذَلِكَ كُفْرٌ. وَالْآخَرُ: الِامْتِنَاعُ من أَدَاءِ الصَّدَقَاتِ الْمَفْرُوضَةِ في أَمْوَالِهِمْ إلَى الْإِمَامِ.
فَكَانَ قِتَالُهُ إيَّاهُمْ لِلْأَمْرَيْنِ جميعا؛ وَلِذَلِكَ قال: (لو مَنَعُونِي عِقَالًا) وفي بَعْضِ الْأَخْبَارِ (عِنَاقًا مِمَّا كَانُوا يُؤَدُّونَهُ إلَى رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم لَقَاتَلَتْهُمْ عليه).
فَإِنَّمَا قُلْنَا: أنهم كَانُوا كُفَّارًا مُمْتَنِعِينَ من قَبُولِ فَرْضِ الزَّكَاةِ؛ لِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ سَمَّوْهُمْ أَهْلَ الرِّدَّةِ، وَهَذِهِ السِّمَةُ لَازِمَةٌ لهم إلَى يَوْمِنَا هذا، وَكَانُوا سَبَوْا نِسَاءَهُمْ وَذَرَارِيِّهِم  ْ، وَلَوْ لم يَكُونُوا مُرْتَدِّينَ لَمَا سَارَ فِيهِمْ هذه السِّيرَةَ، وَذَلِكَ شَيْءٌ لم يَخْتَلِفْ فيه الصَّدْرُ الْأَوَّلُ وَلَا من بَعْدَهُمْ من الْمُسْلِمِينَ، أَعْنِي في أَنَّ الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلَهُمْ أبو بَكْرٍ كَانُوا أَهْلَ الردة.

وقال أيضا في (أحكام القرآن للجصاص ج4/ص271):
وقد كانت الصَّحَابَةُ سَبَتْ ذَرَارِيَّ مَانِعِي الزَّكَاةِ، وَقَتَلَتْ مُقَاتِلَتَهُمْ  ، وَسَمَّوْهُمْ أَهْلَ الرِّدَّةِ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ امْتَنَعُوا من الْتِزَامِ الزَّكَاةِ وَقَبُولِ وُجُوبِهَا، فَكَانُوا مُرْتَدِّينَ بِذَلِكَ؛ لِأَنَّ من كَفَرَ بِآيَةٍ من الْقُرْآنِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ بِهِ كُلِّهِ، وَعَلَى ذلك أجري حُكْمَهُمْ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ مع سَائِرِ الصَّحَابَةِ حين قَاتَلُوهُمْ.
وَيَدُلُّ على أَنَّهُمْ مُرْتَدُّونَ بِامْتِنَاعِهِم  ْ من قَبُولِ فَرْضِ الزَّكَاةِ ما رَوَى مَعْمَرٍ عن الزُّهْرِيِّ عن أَنَسٍ قال: لَمَّا تُوُفِّيَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم ارْتَدَّتْ الْعَرَبُ كَافَّةً فقال عُمَرُ: يا أَبَا بَكْرٍ أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تُقَاتِلَ الْعَرَبَ كَافَّةً؟! فقال أبو بَكْرٍ: إنَّمَا قال رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم: إذَا شَهِدُوا أَنْ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رسول اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوْا الزَّكَاةَ مَنَعُونِي دِمَاءَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  ، وَاَللَّهِ لو مَنَعُونِي عِقَالًا مِمَّا كَانُوا يُعْطُونَ إلَى رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم لَقَاتَلْتُهُمْ عليه.
وَرَوَى مُبَارَكُ بن فَضَالَةَ عن الْحَسَنِ قال: لَمَّا قُبِضَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم ارْتَدَّتْ الْعَرَبُ عن الْإِسْلَامِ إلَّا أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَنَصَبَ أبو بَكْرٍ لهم الْحَرْبَ فَقَالُوا: فَإِذًا نَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ وَنُصَلِّي وَلَا نُزَكِّي، فَمَشَى عُمَرُ وَالْبَدْرِيُّو  نَ إلَى أبى بَكْرٍ وَقَالُوا: دَعْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ إذَا اسْتَقَرَّ الْإِسْلَامُ في قُلُوبِهِمْ وَثَبَتَ أَدَّوْا. فقال: وَاَللَّهِ لو مَنَعُونِي عِقَالًا مِمَّا أَخَذَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم لَقَاتَلْتُهُمْ عليه. وَقَاتَلَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم على ثَلَاثٍ: شَهَادَةِ أَنْ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُن وَإِقَامِ الصَّلَاةِ، وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ. وقال اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: {فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوْا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ} وَاَللَّهِ لَا أسئل [أسأل] فَوْقَهُنَّ وَلَا أُقَصِّرُ دُونَهُنَّ. فَقَالُوا له: يا أَبَا بَكْرٍ نَحْنُ نُزَكِّي وَلَا نَدْفَعُهَا إلَيْك. فقال: لَا وَاَللَّهِ حتى آخُذَهَا كما أَخَذَهَا رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم وَأَضَعَهَا مَوَاضِعَهَا.
وَرَوَى حَمَّادُ بن زَيْدٍ عن أَيُّوبَ عن مُحَمَّدِ بن سِيرِينَ مثله.
وَرَوَى الزُّهْرِيُّ عن عبيدالله بن عبدالله عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ قال: لَمَّا قُبِضَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم وَاسْتُخْلِفَ أبو بَكْرٍ وَارْتَدَّ من ارْتَدَّ من الْعَرَبِ بَعَثَ أبو بَكْرٍ لِقِتَالِ من ارْتَدَّ عن الْإِسْلَامِ فقال له عُمَرُ: يا أَبَا بَكْرٍ أَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم يقول: "أُمِرْت أَنْ أُقَاتِلَ الناس حتى يَقُولُوا لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ فإذا فَعَلُوا ذلك عَصَمُوا مِنِّي دِمَاءَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ إلَّا بِحَقِّهَا وَحِسَابُهُمْ على اللَّهِ"؟ فقال: لو مَنَعُونِي عِقَالًا مِمَّا كَانُوا يُؤَدُّونَهُ إلَى رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم لَقَاتَلْتهمْ عليه.
فَأَخْبَرَ جَمِيعُ هَؤُلَاءِ الرُّوَاةِ إن الَّذِينَ ارْتَدُّوا من الْعَرَبِ إنَّمَا كان رِدَّتُهُمْ من جِهَةِ امْتِنَاعِهِمْ من أَدَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَنَا على أَنَّهُمْ امْتَنَعُوا من أَدَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ على جِهَةِ الرَّدِّ لها وَتَرْكِ قَبُولِهَا فَسُمُّوا مُرْتَدِّينَ من أَجْلِ ذلك، وقد أَخْبَرَ أبو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ أَيْضًا في حديث الْحَسَنِ أَنَّهُ يُقَاتِلُهُمْ على تَرْكِ الْأَدَاءِ إلَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِوُجُوبِهَا؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ قالوا بَعْدَ ذلك: نُزَكِّي وَلَا نُؤَدِّيهَا إلَيْك، فقال: لَا وَاَللَّهِ حتى آخُذَهَا كما أَخَذَهَا رسول اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم.
وفي ذلك ضَرْبَانِ من الدَّلَالَةِ:
أَحَدُهُمَا: أَنَّ مَانِعَ الزَّكَاةِ على وَجْهِ تَرْكِ الْتِزَامِهَا وَالِاعْتِرَافِ بِوُجُوبِهَا مُرْتَدٌّ، وَأَنَّ مَانِعَهَا من الْإِمَامِ بَعْدَ الِاعْتِرَافِ بها يَسْتَحِقُّ الْقِتَالَ، فَثَبَتَ أَنَّ من أَدَّى صَدَقَةَ مَوَاشِيهِ إلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ إن الْإِمَامَ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ له بها، وَأَنَّهُ مَتَى امْتَنَعَ من دَفْعِهَا إلَى الْإِمَامِ قَاتَلَهُ عليها. وَكَذَلِكَ قال أَصْحَابُنَا في صَدَقَاتِ الْمَوَاشِي، وَأَمَّا زَكَاةُ الْأَمْوَالِ فإن النبي صلى اللَّهُ عليه وسلم وَأَبَا بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ قد كَانُوا يَأْخُذُونَهَا كما يَأْخُذُونَ صَدَقَاتِ الْمَوَاشِي، فلما كان أَيَّامُ عُثْمَانَ خَطَبَ الناس فقال: هذا شَهْرُ زَكَاتِكُمْ فَمَنْ كان عليه دَيْنٌ فَلْيُؤَدِّهِ ثُمَّ لِيُزَكِّ بَقِيَّةَ مَالِهِ. فَجَعَلَ الْأَدَاءَ إلَى أَرْبَابِ الْأَمْوَالِ وَصَارُوا بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْوُكَلَاءِ لِلْإِمَامِ في أَدَائِهَا. وَهَذَا الذي فَعَلَهُ أبو بَكْرٍ في مَانِعِي الزَّكَاةِ بِمُوَافَقَةِ الصَّحَابَةِ إيَّاهُ كان من غَيْرِ خِلَافٍ منهم بعد ما تَبَيَّنُوا صِحَّةَ رَأْيِهِ وَاجْتِهَادِهِ في ذلك.

ملاحظة: هذا نقل واحد أخي ويعلم الله لو أردت أن أكتب لك كتابا هنا في بيان وتوضيح المسألة عليك لفعلت، ولكن أخي حفظك الله فعلا أنا لا أعلم النوايا ولكن ما أجمل الصياغة الحسنة.

----------


## أبو شعيب

أخي الكريم ، هداني الله وإياك .. ما كان هذا قصدي من السؤال .. فلو أنك ترى ، أنني أقر بأنهم اتفقوا بعد المحاورة .

سؤالي هو : هل جادله في كفرهم قبل اتفاقهم ؟ .. هذا هو السؤال .

فإنه قد أشكل عليّ قول الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - في كتابه السيرة ، إذ قال :



> وصورة الردة : أن العرب افترقت في ردتها ، فطائفة رجعت إلى عبادة الأصنام ، وقالوا : لو كان نبياً لما مات . وفرقة قالت : نؤمن بالله ولا نصلي . وطائفة أقروا بالإسلام وصلوا ، ولكن منعوا الزكاة . وطائفة شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، ولكن صدقوا مسيلمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشركه معه في النبوة .
> 
> وذلك : أنه أقام شهوداً معه بذلك ، وفيهم رجل من أصحابه معروف بالعلم والعبادة ، يقال له الرجال ، فصدقوه لأجل ما عرفوا فيه من العلم والعبادة ، ففيه يقول بعضهم ممن ثبت منهم :
> يا سعاد الفؤاد بنت أثال        طال ليلي بفتنة الرجال
> فتن القوم بالشهادة والله        عزيز ذو قوة ومحال
> 
> وقوم من أهل اليمن ، صدقوا الأسود العنسي في ادعائه النبوة ، وقوم صدقوا طليحة الأسدي .
> 
> ولم يشك أحد من الصحابة في كفر من ذكرنا ، ووجوب قتالهم ، إلا مانع الزكاة ، ولما عزم أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه - على قتالهم ، قيل له : "كيف نقاتلهم ؟ وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم ، إلا بحقها ، قال أبو بكر : فإن الزكاة من حقها ، والله ! لو منعوني عقالاً كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقاتلتهم على منعه" .


فهنا الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - يذكر أنه وقع للصحابة شك في كفر مانعي الزكاة في بداية الأمر ، حتى بيّن أبو بكر ذلك لهم - رضي الله عنهم جميعاً - .

هذا ، وجمهور العلماء على القول بفسق مانع الزكاة لا كفره .

فهل كان الخلاف هو في كفر مانعي الزكاة أم في قتالهم مع بقائهم على الإسلام ؟

ولزيادة توضيح ، فأنا لا أقول إنهم امتنعوا من تكفير مانع الزكاة جحوداً .. فالجحود بذاته كفر ، سواء أكان في الزكاة أم أي شعيرة من شعائر الإسلام ، وحاشا الصحابة أن يجهلوا ذلك ، فإنها من المسائل الواضحة المستبينة لأجهل الخلق .. بل كلامي هو في كنه جدالهم .. هل هو كان في كفر مانعي الزكاة (الغير جاحدين ، هذا إن كان يوجد من القبائل من كان كذلك) .. أم هو في مجرّد قتالهم مع إقرارهم بأنهم بغاة وعاصون ، مع بقائهم على الإسلام ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
----------------- 
أمـا مسألة جـدال الصحابة في قتال مـانعي الزكاة ، فهـذا قـد وقع منهم كما هـومعلوم ومشهور ، ونقل هذا غير واحد من أهل العلم .
يقول الإمام الإمام الكلاعي رحمه الله : (  وذكر يعقوب بن محمد الزهري عن حماعة من شيوخه قالوا " فكان أبو بكر أميراً للشاكرين الذين ثبتوا على دينهم ، وأمير الصابرين الذين صبروا على جهاد عدوّهم أهل الردة ، بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبرأي أبي بكر أجمعوا على قتالهم .
وذلك أن العرب افترقت في ردتها فقالت : " فرقة : لو كان نبياً ما مات ، وقال بعضهم : انقضت النبوة بموته فلا نطيع أحداً بعده ، وفي ذلك يقول قائلهم : 
أطعنا رسول الله ما عاش بيننا * فيالعباد الله : ما لأبي بكر 
أيررثها بكراً إذا مات بعده * فتلك وبيت الله قاصمة الظهر وقال بعضهم : نؤمن بالله ، وقال بعضهم : نؤمن بالله ونشد أن محمداً رسول الله ، ونصل ، ولكن لا نعطيكم أموالنا ، فأبي أبو بكر إلا جهادهم وقتالهم على حسب ما تقدم ذكره ، وجــادل أبو بكـر الصحابة في جهادهم ، وكان من أشدّهم عليه عمر ، وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح ، وسالم مولى أبي حذيفة ) إهـ   كتاب ( الإكتفاء في مغازي المصطفى والثلاثة الخلفاء )
وأما مسالة رد السبي فقد ذكرها الكلاعي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الإكتفاء ) فراجعه .
ورد السبي كما قلنا لا يدل على مخالفة عمر لأبي بكر في تكفير مانعي الزكاة ، بدليل أنه رَدّ سبي غيرهم من المرتدين كقوم مسيلمة الكذاب وطليحة الأسدي ، فهل خالف عمر في كُفْر هؤلاء ؟! 
و الصواب في هذا ما ذكره ابن تيمية في كتابه ( منهاج السنة ) أن عمر ردّ السبي لسائر المرتدين من العرب بسبب توبتهم ورجوعهم إلى الإسلام .
فقال رحمه الله ( وأهل الردة كان قد اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وسائر الصحابة على أنهم لا يُمَكَّنون من ركوب الخيل ولا حمل السلاح، بل يُتركون يتبعون أذناب البقر، حتى يُري الله خليفة رسوله والمؤمنين حُسن إسلامهم - وهذا رواه البرقاني في مستخرجه على شرط البخاري - فلما تبيّن لعمر حُسن إسلامهم ردّ ذلك إليهم ، لأنه جائر ) إهـ . 
ونقل ابن جرير الطبري أن عمر ردّ السبي في خلافته لتعظيم أمر العرب . 
فقال الطبري رحمه الله : ( فلما وَليَ عمر رحمه الله قال: إنه ليقبح بالعرب أن يملك بعضهم بعضاً، وقد وسَّع الله وفتح الأعاجم  واستشار في فداء سبايا العرب في الجاهلية والإسلام ، إلا امرأة ولدت لسيّدها ، وجعل فِداء كل إنسان سبعة أبعرة وستة أبعرة ، إلا حَنِيفـة كِنْدة فإنه خفّف عنهم لقتل رجالهم ، ومَنْ لا يقدر على فِداء لقيامهم وأهل دَبَا . فتتبعت رجالُهم نساءَهم بكل مكان ) إهـ تاريخ الطبري (2 /304 ) . 
وكما ترى فقد ردّ عمر جميع السبي للمرتدين التائبين ، وحتى سَبْي الجاهلية بين العرب قبل الإسلام ، كما رد النبي على هوازن سبيهم بعد أن قسمه بين المسلمين. فلا دلالة في هذا على أنه خالف أبا بكر في تكفير مانعي الزكاة . 
والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك أخي ..

ما جئت به ليس بدليل .. فإنه لا ريب أنه كان من مانعي الزكاة من هو مرتد حقيقة بجحوده لها .. فهؤلاء سُبوا وعوملوا معاملة المرتدين .

وحاشا الصحابة أن يجهلوا أن جاحد الزكاة كافر ، فهذه من أوضح المسائل وأظهرها في دين الله تعالى .

فيبقى السؤال : في أي شيء اختلف أبو بكر وباقي الصحابة في أوّل الأمر ، رضي الله عنهم ؟

يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - إنهم اختلفوا في كفر مانعي الزكاة .. ثم أجمعوا على كفرهم بعد ذلك وقتالهم .

هذا يعني أنّ من مانعي الزكاة من منعها جحوداً .. وهذا يُبعد أن يختلف فيه الصحابة .

ومنهم من منعها ضنّاً وبخلاً ، مع إقراره بوجوبها .. فهل مثل هذا وقع الخلاف في تكفيره أم قتاله فقط ؟

فإن وقع الخلاف في قتالهم فقط ، فيكون حينها كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله - فيه نظر ، ولا يستقيم .

وإن وقع الخلاف في كفرهم ، كما يقول الشيخ محمد ، فهل من دليل على ذلك ؟ خاصة وأن الأدلة تذكر فقط الخلاف في القتال دون التكفير ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب جزاك الله خيراً : 
----------------- 
وعلى كل حال الذي أراه  أن الخلاف وقع في صنفين وهما : 
الصنف الأول : من منع الزكاة بالتأول والشبهة ظاناً أن وجوبها يسقط بموت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  
يقول الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله : ( .. من لم يرتد من المانعين ، إنما منع تأويلاً ، وفي هذا القسم وقع النزاع بين الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، لا فيمن ارتد رأسًا ، ولكان أبا بكر لم يعذر بالتأويل والجهل ، ونظر إلى حقيقة ما كان عليه الأمر فطلبه إلى أقصاه حتى قال والله لو منعوني عقالاً ) إهـ الإعتصام (2 /356 ) 
والصنف الثاني : من أقر بالوجوب وامتنع عن الأداء بالكلية ولعله قاتل على ذلك . 
يقول الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله تعالى : ( وقد كان في ضمن هؤلاء المانعين للزكاة من كان يسمح بالزكاة ولا يمنعها إلا أن رؤساءهم صدوهم عن ذلك الرأي ، وقبضوا على أيديهم في ذلك كبني يربوع ، فإنهم قد جمعوا صدقاتهم ، وأرادوا أن يبعثوا بها إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، فمنعهم مالك بن نويرة من ذلك ، وفرقها فيهم ، وفي أمـر هؤلاء عرض الخلاف ووقعت الشبهة لعمر رضي الله عنه فراجع أبا بكر رضي الله عنه ) إهـ  شرح النووي على مسلم (1 /91 ) .
وقصة مالك بن نويرة مـع قومه موجود بالتفصيل في كتاب ( الاكتفاء ) للإمـام الكلاعي رحمه الله وسوف آتيكم بهـا إن شاء الله تعالى . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليك (أبا شعيب) وفتح عليك آمين
لم يخطئ الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في النقل الذي نقلته عنه، وإليك بيان ذلك:

قال البهوتي في (كشاف القناع ج2/ص258):
  ولا يكفر مانع الزكاة تهاونا أو بخلا بقتاله له؛ أي: للإمام، لما تقدم عن عبد الله بن شقيق، ولأن عمر وغيره امتنعوا ابتداء من قتال مانعي الزكاة، ولو اعتقدوا كفرهم ما امتنعوا منه، ثم اتفقوا على القتال.
فبقي عدم التكفير على اعتقادهم الأول.

وقال النووي في (المجموع ج5/ص301):
الرابعة: إذا منع واحد أو جمع الزكاة، وامتنعوا بالقتال؛ وجب على الإمام قتالهم. لما ذكره المصنف، وثبت في الصحيحين من رواية أبي هريرة أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم اختلفوا أولا في قتال مانعي الزكاة، ورأى أبو بكر رضي الله عنه قتالهم واستدل عليهم، فلما ظهرت لهم الدلائل وافقوه فصار قتالهم مجمعا عليه. وقد نقل المصنف في كتابه وغيره من الأصوليين الاتفاق على أن الصحابة إذا اختلفوا ثم أجمعوا على أحد القولين قبل أن يستقر الخلاف كان ذلك إجماعا، ومثلوه بقصة خلافهم لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ثم إجماعهم. والله أعلم

وقال المنبجي في (اللباب في الجمع بين السنة والكتاب ج1/ص158):
ألا ترى أن قبول الإيمان والتزام شرائعه لما كان شرطا في ذلك لم يزل عنه القتل عند الإخلال ببعض ذلك، وقد كانت الصحابة رضي الله عنهم سبت ذراري مانعي الزكاة، وقتلت مقاتلتهم، وسموهم أهل الردة لأنهم امتنعوا من التزام الزكاة وقبول وجوبها، فكانوا مرتدين؛ لأن من كفر بآية من القرآن كفر به كله.
وعلى ذلك أجرى حكمهم أبو بكر الصديق مع سائر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حين قاتلوا، يدل على ذلك ما روى معمر عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال لما توفي رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتدت العرب كافة.
وروى ابن المبارك عن فضالة عن الحسن قال: لما قبض رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتدت العرب عن الإسلام إلا أهل المدينة.
وأخبروا أن ردتهم من جهة امتناعهم من أداء الزكاة، وذلك عندنا على أنهم امتنعوا من أداء الزكاة على جهة الرد لها وترك قبولها، فسموا مرتدين من أجل ذلك. فالآية أوجبت قتل المشركين، ومن دخل في الإسلام وأقر بفروضه والتزمها فهو غير مشرك بالاتفاق.

وقال: ولأن مانعي الزكاة قالوا لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه: نزكي ولا نؤديها إليك. قال: لا والله حتى آخذها كما آخذها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ففي هذا دليل أن مانعها من الإمام بعد الاعتراف بوجوبها يستحق القتال، وثبت أن من أدى صدقات مواشيه إلى الفقراء أن الإمام لا يحتسب بها، وأنه متى امتنع من دفعها إلى الإمام قاتله عليها.

قال ابن تيمية في (الفتاوى الكبرى ج4/ص338):
وقد اتفق الصحابة والأئمة بعدهم على قتال مانعي الزكاة؛ وإن كانوا يصلون الخمس ويصومون شهر رمضان، وهؤلاء لم يكن لهم شبهة سائغة، فلهذا كانوا مرتدين، وهم يقاتلون على منعها وإن أقروا بالوجوب.

وقال ابن مفلح في (الفروع ج6/ص155):
قال شَيْخُنَا: قِتَالُ التَّتَارِ وَلَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ كَقِتَالِ الصِّدِّيقِ رضي اللَّهُ عنه مَانِعِي الزَّكَاةِ، وَيُؤْخَذُ مالهم وَذُرِّيَّتُهُم  ْ وَالْمَقْفَزُ إلَيْهِمْ وَلَوْ ادَّعَى إكْرَاهًا.

فهل وضح الأمر لك الآن؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

وهذه إضافة أخرى : 
---------------- 
يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود حفظه الله: ( .. وأهل الردة كما هو معلوم أصناف : 
صنف عادوا إلى عبادة الأوثان والأصنام . 
وصنف أنكروا وجوب الزكاة وجحدوها . 
وصنف لم ينكروا وجوبها ولكنهم أبوا أن يدفعوها إلى أبي بكر .
والخلاف بين أبي بكر وعمر - أول الأمر- إنما كان على الصنف الرابع فقط ، أما الثلاث فلا خلاف في كفرهم ووجوب قتالهم .
وهذا الذي فعله هؤلاء جعله البخاري تبديلاً للدين وأحكامه فقال : " وكان الأئمة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستشيرون الأمناء من أهل العلم في الأمور المباحة ليأخذوا بأسهلها ، فإذا وضح الكتاب أو السنة لم يتعدوه إلى غيره اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ورأى أبو بكر قتال من منع الزكاة فقال عمر : كيف تقاتل وقد ….. ثم تابعه عمر ، فلم يلتفت أبو بكر إلى مشورة إذ كان عنده حكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذين فرقوا بين الصلاة والزكاة ، وأرادوا تبديل الذين وأحكامه ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه .. " .
وليس القصد هنا تفصيل القول في موضوع الردة ، وإنما القصد بيان أمرين متعلقين بما نحن فيه : 
أولهما : إجماع الصحابة على قتال مانعي الزكاة ، لم يختلفوا قي ذلك ، و هذا دليل على أن من امتنع عن أداء واجب من واجبات الإسلام الظاهرة فإنه يقاتل عليه . 
وسواء حُكم بكفر هؤلاء أو عدم كفرهم فهو دليل على خطورة المسالة ، وذلك حين يتفق قوم أو أهل بلد على رفض حكم من أحكام الله تعالى فكيف حال من أقصى شريعة الله واستبدل بها قوانين البشر ؟ . 
ثانيهما : أما موضوع كفر من أبى أن يؤدي الزكاة مع إقراره بوجوبها فهي مسألة خلافية مشهورة ، وقد ورد عن أبي بكر لما جاءه وفـد بزاخة للصلح – بعد قتالهم – أنه خيرهم بين الحرب المجلية والسلم المخزية فقالوا : هذه المخلية قد عرفناها ، فما المخزية ؟ قال : " ننزع منكم الحلقة والكراع ، ونغنم ما أصبنا منكم ، وتردون علينا ما أصبتم منا ، وتدون لنا قتلانا ، ويكون قتلاكم في النار .. " وقـد احتج بهذا من يرى أنهم مرتدون ، لكن قال في المغني إن هذا الدليل محتمل ، إذ هو محتمل أن يكونوا مرتدين ، ويحتمل أنهم أنكروا وجوب الزكاة … إلخ " . 
وهذه المسألة فيها روايتان عن الإمام أحمد : قال القاضي أبو يعلى في الروايتين والوجهين : " مسألة : واختلفت الرواية عن أحمد رحمه الله فيمن اعتقد وجوب الزكاة ، وامتنع من إخراجها وقاتل عليها هل يكفر؟ فنقل الميموني فيمن منع الزكاة وقاتل عليها – كما منعوا أبا بكر وقاتلوه عليها – لم يورث ولم تُصل عليه ، وإن منعها من نُخل أو تهاون فلم يقاتل ولم يحارب على المنع وُرِث وصُلّي عليه . وظاهر هذا أنه يكفر بالقتال على منعها ، لأن أبا بكر رضي الله عنه قطع على مانعي الزكاة بالكفر ، وقال : لا ، حتى تشهدوا أن قتلاكم في النار . 
ونقل الأثرم فيمن ترك صوم رمضان هو مثل تارك الصلاة ؟ فقال : " الصلاة آكد ، ليس هي كغيرها ، فقيل له : تارك الزكاة ، فقال : قد جاء عن عبد الله ما تارك الصلاة بمسلم ، وقد قاتل أبو بكر عليها ، والحديث في الصلاة . " 
فظاهر هذا أنه حكى قول عبد الله وفعل أبي بكر ولم يقطع به ، لأنه قال : الحديث في الصلاة – الحديث الوارد بالكفر ، لينظر هو في الصلاة ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بين العبد وبين الكفر ترك الصلاة فمن ترك الصلاة فقد كفر" ، ولأن الزكاة حق في المال ، فلم يكفر بمنعه والقتال عليه كالكفارات وحقوق الآدميين " . 
وهاتان الروايتان أشار إليهما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حين عرض لهذا الموضوع ، وذكر أنهما أيضاً قولان للعلماء وفصّل في ذكر الروايتين صاحب المغني وكأنه رجح أنه لا يكفر كما يقتضيه سياق كلامه وعرضه لأدلة هذا القول وجوابه عن أدلة من قال يكفر. 
والذي رجحه شيخ الإسلام أنه إذا كان المانع للزكاة جماعة وقاتلوا عليها أنهم يكفرون لفعل أبي بكر في أهل الردة حيث لم يفرق الصحابة بين المانعين وغيرهم . 
أما ما يذكره الفقهاء من خلاف فهو في الفرد الذي لم يمتنع ولم يقاتل ، فإن القول بأنه لا يكفر له أدلته ومنها : " إنا آخذوها وشطر ماله " وحديث : " ما ينقم ابن جميل " … وغيرها . 
ولزيادة البيان في المسألة سأنقل من كلام شيخ الإسلام ما يبين المراد ، يقول رحمه الله : " وقد اتفق الصحابة والأئمة بعدهم على قتال مانعي الزكاة وإن كانوا يصلون الخمس ويصومون شهر رمضان وهؤلاء لم يكن لهم شبهة سائغة فلهذا كانوا مرتدين وهم يقاتلون على منعها وإن أقروا بالوجوب كما أمر الله ، وقد حكي عنهم أنهم قالوا : إن الله أمر نبيه بأخذ الزكاة بقوله : " خذ من أموالهم صدقة " وقد سقطت بموته " . 
ويقول أيصاً : " وأما قتال الخوارج ومانعى الزكاة وأهل الطائف الذين لم يكونوا يحرمون الربا ، فهؤلاء يقاتلون حتى يدخلوا في الشرائع الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه ، وهؤلاء إذا كان لهم طائفة ممتنعة فلا ريب أنه يجوز قتل أسيرهم وأتباع مدبرهم والإجهاز على جريحهم ، فإن هؤلاء إذا كانوا مقيمين ببلادهم على ما هم عليه ، فإنه يجب على المسلمين أن يقصدوهم فى بلادهم لقتالهم حتى يكون الدين كله لله .. " . 
ومن أصرح ما رأيته لشيخ الإسلام في هذه المسالة قوله – كما نقل في الدرر السنية : " والصحابة لم يقولوا: هل أنت مقر بوجوبها ، أو جاحد لها ، هذا لم يعهد عن الصحابة بحال ، بل قال الصديق لعمر رضي الله عنهما: " والله لو منعوني عناقا كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم على منعها "
فجعل المبيح للقتال مجرد المنع ، لا جحد وجوبها ، وقد روي : أن طوائف منهم كانوا يقرون بالوجوب لكن بخلوا بها، ومع هذا، فسيرة الخلفاء فيهم سيرة واحدة، وهي: قتل مقاتلتهم، وسبي ذراريهم ، وغنيمة أموالهم، والشهادة على قتلاهم بالنار، وسموهم جميعهم أهل الردة ، وكان من أعظم فضائل الصديق عندهم : أن ثبته الله على قتالهم ، ولم يتوقف كما توقف غيره ، حتى ناظرهم فرجعوا إلى قوله ، وأما قتال المقرين بنبوة مسيلمة فهؤلاء لم يقع بينهم نزاع في قتالهم وهذه حجة من قال: إن قاتلوا الإمام عليها كفروا وإلا فلا ؛ فإن كفر هؤلاء وإدخالهم في أهل الردة ، قد ثبت باتفاق الصحابة المستند إلى نصوص الكتاب والسنة ، بخلاف من لم يقاتل الإمام عليها ، فإن في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قيل له: منع ابن جميل ، فقال: " ما ينقم ابن جميل إلا أنه كان فقيراً فأغناه الله " ، فلم يأمر بقتله، ولا حكم بكفره ، وفي السنن من حديث بهز بن حكيم، عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ومن منعها فإنا آخذوها وشطر ماله " ... الحديث " . 
وأحب أن أوضح ما أشار إليه شيخ الإسلام في أحد النقول السابقة عنه – والتي نقلناها قبل قليل – وذلك حين ذكر أهل الطائف وكونهم لم يحرموا الربا ، فقد شرح ذلك في مكان آخر ، ولعلاقته بموضوعنا نورده هنا قال في جوابه عن التتار : " قتال التتار الذين قدموا إلى بلاد الشام واجب بالكتاب والسنة ، فإن الله يقول في القرآن : " وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الذين كله لله " ، والدين هو الطاعة ، فإذا كان بعض الدين لله وبعضه لغير الله وجب القتال حتى يكون الدين كله لله ، ولهذل قال تعالى : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله " وهذه الآية نزلت في أهل الطائف لما دخلوا في الإسلام والتزموا الصلاة والصيام ، لكن امتنعوا من ترك الربا ، فبين الله أنهم محاربون له ولرسوله إذا لم ينتهوا عن الربا ، والربا هو آخر ما حرمه الله ، وهو مال يؤخذ برضا صاحبه ، فإذا كان هؤلاء محاربين لله ورسوله يجب جهادهم فكيف بمن يترك كثيراً من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها كالتتار 
والخلاصة أن مانعي الزكاة – وفيهم من لم يجحد وجوبها – قد اتفق الصحابة على أنه يجب قتالهم وأنهم مرتدون ، ولكن لا يتم هذا إلا بشرطين : 
أحدهما : أن يكونوا طائفة ممتنعة . 
الثـاني : أن يقاتلوا الإمام على منعها . 
فإذا وجد هذان الامران فقد حكم الصحابة جميعاً فيهم أنهم مرتدون . 
وهذه المسألة توضح ما سبق بيانه في الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من الفرق بين الحوادث الفردية المعينة وما جعل نظاماً عاماً يلزم به الجميع ، قالمسألتان متشابهتان في مناط الحكم بكفر وارتداد من وقع منه ذلك بشروطه . 
وكثيراً ما ينبه العلماء إلى الفرق بين الواحد والجماعة ، والحادث الفردي والواقع الذي يعم الجميع ، يقول شيخ الإسلام عن وجوب قتال الرافضة الغلاة ومن شابههم من الغلاة في المشائخ ونحوهم : " وكل هؤلاء كفار يجب قتالهم بإجماع المسلمين ، وقتل الواحد المقدور عليه منهم ، وأما الواحد المقدور عليه من الخوارج والرافضة فقد روي عنهما – أعني عمر وعلي – قتلهما أيضاً ، والفقهاء وإن تنازعوا في قتل الواحد المقدور عليه من هؤلاء فلم يتنازعوا في وجوب قتالهم إذا كانوا ممتنعين ، فإن القتال أوسع من القتل … " . 
وهذه فائدة جليلة وقاعدة مهمة في هذا الباب وفي غيره ، وحكم الصحابة على مانعي الزكاة – دون تفصيل – بأنهم مرتدون مبني على هذا . 
بقيت مسألة متعلقة بمانعي الزكاة كثيراً ما يحتج بها المخالفون وهي أنهم يقولون : إن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في خلافته رجع عن قوله الأول بكفر مانعي الزكاة وسبي ذراريهم وغنيمة أموالهم ، لأنه رد إليهم ما أخذ منهم ، وعلى هذا فلا يصح حكاية إجماع الصحابة في ذلك . 
وقد كانت هذه المسألة مشكلة – عندي – منذ زمن طويل إلى أن عثرت على جواب لشيخ الإسلام حول هذه المسألة . 
فقد ذكر هذه الشبهة الرافضي صاحب منهاج الكرامة ، حيث قال وهو يعدد ما وقع بين الصحابة من خلاف : " والخلاف السادس : في قتال مانعي الزكاة ، قاتلهم أبو بكر ، واجتهد عمر في أيام خلافته ، فرد السبايا والأموال إليهم وأطلق المحبوسين " . فرد عليه شيخ الإسلام قائلاً : " فهذا من الكذب الذي لا يخفي على من عرف أحوال المسلمين ، فإن مانعي الزكاة اتفق أبو بكر وعمر على قتالهم بعد أن راجعه عمر في ذلك كما في الصحيحين ... فعمر وافق أبا بكر على قتال أهل الردة مانعي الزكاة ، وكذلك سائر الصحابة ، وأقر أولئك بالزكاة بعد امتناعهم منها ، ولم تسب لهم ذرية ولا حبس منهم أحد ، ولا كان بالمدينة حبس لا على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا على عهد أبي بكر ، فكيف يموت وهم في حبسه ، وأول حبس اتخذ في الإسلام بمكة ، اشترى عمر من صفوان بن أمية داره وجعلها حبساً بمكة . ولكن من الناس من يقول: سبى أبو بكر نساءهم وذراريهم ، وعمر أعاد ذلك عليهم ، وهذا إذا وقع ليس فيه بيان اختلافهما ، فإنه قد يكون عمر كان موافقًا على جواز سبيهم ، لكن رد إليهم سبيهم، كما ردَّ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم على هوازن سبيهم بعد أن قسمه بين المسلمين ، فمن طابت نفسه بالرد وإلا عوضه من عنده لما أتي أهلهم مسلمين فطلبوا رد ذلك إليهم. 
وأهل الردة قد اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وسائر الصحابة على أنهم لا يمكنون من ركوب الخيل ولا حمل السلاح، بل يتركون يتبعون أذناب البقر حتى يُرِى الله خليفة رسوله والمؤمنين حسن إسلامهم، فلما تبين لعمر حسن إسلامهم ردّ ذلك إليهم لأنه جائز" .
وقـد أطلنا في هذه النقطة أعني – مسألة موقف الصحابة من قتال المرتدين – وفيهم مانعو الزكاة – لانها تعتبر أول حركة للنكوص عن الإسلام ، وتبديل الدين وأحكامه – كما عبر البخاري رحمه الله ) إهـ الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أحواله وأحكامه (237/250 )

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أرجو اتساع صدوركم لسؤالي:
أتباع الأسود ومسيلمة وطليحة لا شكَّ بكفرهم، لأن زعماءهم تنبَّؤوا (وقوم بزاخة هم أتباع طليحة)
ولكن كان هناك من منع الزكاة لا غير، وقد قاتلهم الصديق بلا شكّ، والقتال لا يشترط له التكفير.
فما الدليل على أنه قاتلهم على الكفر؟ وأين الدليل على أنه قتل ذراريهم وسبى نساءهم؟
قد يقال: الصديق والفاروق لم يكفِّراهم، وإنما اختلفا على الرأي في قتالهم.

وقول الشيخ رحمه الله:
ولم يشك أحد من الصحابة في كفر من ذكرنا ، ووجوب قتالهم ، إلا مانع الزكاة ، ولما عزم أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه - على قتالهم ، قيل له : "كيف نقاتلهم ؟ وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم ، إلا بحقها ، قال أبو بكر : فإن الزكاة من حقها ، والله ! لو منعوني عقالاً كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقاتلتهم على منعه" . 

ليس معناه بالضرورة أنهم اختلفوا في التكفير ثم اتفقوا عليه، بل يكفي أن يختلفوا على أحد الأمرين ليقال إنهم اختلفوا

والذي أظنه أن منع الزكاة ليس معناه البخل ولا الجحد، ولا جحد النبوة، بل معناه عدم الاعتراف بالخلافة، والعودة إلى سلطان القبيلة. وهذا واضح من قول الشاعر:
أطعنا رسول الله ما عاش بيننا * فيالعباد الله : ما لأبي بكر 
أيررثها بكراً إذا مات بعده * فتلك وبيت الله قاصمة الظهر

----------


## السكران التميمي

يا أمة محمد، والله لن يقدم خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على أمر ليس له فيه تأويل أو نص، ولن يجمع الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم على ما قرره رحمه الله بعد ذلك ويعلمون أنه باطل ويسكتون عنه.

فاتركوا الخوض في هذا، وانظروا ما قرره أهل الأصول من اعتبار إجماعهم هذا بعد الخلاف حجة.

والله لهو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لن تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة"، فهل نحاول تخطيئتهم ومحاسبتهم، يعلم الله لأنهم أعرف بالتنزيل وبالتأويل، فما بالنا قمنا نتكلم عنهم وتركنا مسائل أهم من هذا.

اتقوا الله في أصحاب نبيكم عليه الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الجفن

السلام عليكم 

لا بد ان ينتبه الى ان توقف عمر رضي الله عنه لم يكن في فعلهم وإنما في قتالهم , فالاختلاف كان في ذوات المقاتَلين هل تحقق فيهم القتال ام لم يتحقق لورود الشهادة , يبين ذلك ان عمر لما زالت عنه الشبهة في قتالهم سكت عن فعلهم وهو الامتناع عن الزكاة . فما ذكره عمر رضي الله عنه انما هي شبهة وردت عليه في تحقق الفعل الكفر هل يصح الحاقه فيهم ام لا , ولهذا كان جواب ابي بكر رضي الله عنه ( والله لاقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة .) فعلق ابو بكر الامر على التفريق وهو الفعل لا على الاشخاص , ولم يقبل الشبهة فيهم لكونها لا تسوغ .

 ومثل ذلك يقال في اختلاف الصحابة حول ابي بن سلول وغيره من المنافقين , لم يكن اختلافهم في عين الفعل وانما في تحقق الفعل في الشخص نفسه .

إذن الاختلاف الذي جرى هو لالتباس حال مانعي الزكاة عند عمر , لا فعلهم . ولهذا جاء عمر رضي الله عنه بالشهادة .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> السلام عليكم 
> لا بد ان ينتبه الى ان توقف عمر رضي الله عنه لم يكن في فعلهم وإنما في قتالهم , فالاختلاف كان في ذوات المقاتَلين هل تحقق فيهم القتال ام لم يتحقق لورود الشهادة , يبين ذلك ان عمر لما زالت عنه الشبهة في قتالهم سكت عن فعلهم وهو الامتناع عن الزكاة . فما ذكره عمر رضي الله عنه انما هي شبهة وردت عليه في تحقق الفعل الكفر هل يصح الحاقه فيهم ام لا , ولهذا كان جواب ابي بكر رضي الله عنه ( والله لاقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة .) فعلق ابو بكر الامر على التفريق وهو الفعل لا على الاشخاص , ولم يقبل الشبهة فيهم لكونها لا تسوغ .
> ومثل ذلك يقال في اختلاف الصحابة حول ابي بن سلول وغيره من المنافقين , لم يكن اختلافهم في عين الفعل وانما في تحقق الفعل في الشخص نفسه .
> إذن الاختلاف الذي جرى هو لالتباس حال مانعي الزكاة عند عمر , لا فعلهم . ولهذا جاء عمر رضي الله عنه بالشهادة .


رأيك غير واضح
فهل تقصد أن عمر رضي الله عنه يرى كفرهم من الأصل؟
النص لا يدل على ذلك، ولم أجد في النصوص تكفيراً من الطرفين لمانعي الزكاة، فظاهر الحال أن الاختلاف كان على مسألة القتال.
وسؤالي: 
هل كان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه يرى كفرهم من الأصل؟
وأرجو من الإخوة الإجابة عليه بالدليل

----------


## عبدالرحمن الجفن

الاخ خزانة الادب وفقه الله

منع الزكاة - بطريقة الطائفة الممتنعة - كفعل مجرد لم يظهر ان عمر رضي الله عنه قال انه ليس بكفر , لكنه التبس عليه الاشخاص انفسهم هل يصح قتالهم ام لا ؟ هذا استفسار عمر رضي الله عنه , ولهذا حينما ازال ابو بكر رضي الله عنه الشبهة لم يلتفت عمر رضي الله عنه بعدها الى الفعل نفسه لكونه واضحا لديه .

وقول ابي بكر رضي الله عنه بأن قتلاهم في النار بأعيانهم يدل على انهم كفار عنده , وقول ابن مفلح ان ذلك لكونهم عصاة غير واضح , لان الحكم على المسلم العاصي بأنه في النار بعينه ليس من قول اهل السنة والجماعة . 

وفقك الله

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه تعالى نستعين
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه، وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه؛ آمين.
أحبتي في الله رحمني الله تعالى وإياكم، يعلم الله أن المسألة أسهل وأوضح من أن يسطر فيها هذا الكلام كله، وما كان الله ليجعل نشر الدين بعد رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وتبليغة في يد رجال لم يكونوا جديرين بأن يصحبوا رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فإليكم الحق الواضح، والكلام الراجح في توضيح ما قد يعلق في صدروكم أو أفهامكم حول هؤلاء القمم بشأن هذه المسألة.
*قال الشيخ العلامة/ حمد بن ناصر بن معمر رحمه الله تعالى:*
ومما يبين فساد قولكم، وخطأ فهمكم في معنى حديث أبي هريرة: أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، أجمعوا على قتال مانعي الزكاة، بعد مناظرة وقعت بين أبي بكر وعمر؛ واستدل عمر على أبي بكر بحديث أبي هريرة، فبين صديق الأمة رضي الله عنه أن الحديث حجة على قتال من منع الزكاة؛ فوافقه عمر، وسائر الصحابة على قتال مانعي الزكاة، وهم يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، ويصلون.
ونحن نسوق الحديث بتمامه، ثم نذكر ما قاله العلماء في شرحه، ليتبين أن فهمكم الفاسد، لم يقل به أحد من العلماء، وأنه فهم مذموم مشؤوم، مخالف للكتاب والسنة، وإجماع الأمة، فنقول:
ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة، قال: "لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكفر من كفر من العرب، قال عمر لأبي بكر: كيف تقاتل الناس؟ وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها؟ فقال أبو بكر: لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة، فإن الزكاة حق المال؛ فوالله، لو منعوني عقالا، كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم على منعه; قال عمر: فوالله ما هو إلا أن رأيت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال، فعلمت أنه الحق".
وهذا الحديث خرجه البخاري في كتاب الزكاة، ومسلم في كتاب الإيمان، وهو من أعظم الأدلة على فساد قولكم؛ فإن الصديق رضي الله عنه جعل المبيح للقتال مجرد المنع، لا جحد الوجوب.
وقد تكلم النووي رحمه الله على هذا الحديث في شرح صحيح مسلم، فقال:
باب الأمر بقتال الناس، حتى يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة، ويؤمنوا بجميع ما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن من قال ذلك عصم نفسه وماله إلا بحقها، ووكلت سريرته إلى الله تعالى، وقتال من منع الزكاة وغيرها، من حقوق الإسلام، واهتمام الإمام بشرائع الإسلام؛ ثم ساق الحديث.
ثم قال: قال الخطابي في شرح هذا الكلام كلاما حسنا لا بد من ذكره، لما فيه من الفوائد، قال رحمه الله:
مما يجب تقديمه، أن يعلم: أن أهل الردة كانوا إذ ذاك صنفين:
صنف ارتدوا عن الدين ونابذوا الملة وعادوا لكفرهم، وهم الذين عنى أبو هريرة بقوله: وكفر من كفر من العرب.
والصنف الآخر: فرقوا بين الصلاة، وأنكروا فرض الزكاة، ووجوب أدائها إلى الإمام.
وقد كان في ضمن هؤلاء المانعين للزكاة، من كان يسمح بالزكاة ولا يمنعها، إلا أن رؤساءهم صدوهم عن ذلك الرأي، وقبضوا على أيديهم في ذلك، كبني يربوع، فإنهم جمعوا صدقاتهم، وأرادوا أن يبعثوا بها إلى أبي بكر، فمنعهم مالك بن نويرة من ذلك، وفرقها فيهم.
وفي أمر هؤلاء عرض الخلاف، ووقعت الشبهة لعمر رضي الله عنه، فراجع أبا بكر رضي الله عنه وناظره، واحتج عليه بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله؛ فمن قالها فقد عصم نفسه وماله"، فكان هذا من عمر رضي الله عنه تعلقا بظاهر الكلام، قبل أن ينظر في آخره، ويتأمل شرائطه.
فقال أبو بكر: الزكاة حق المال; يريد أن القضية التي قد تضمنت عصمة دمه وماله، معلقة بإيفاء شرائطها، والحكم المتعلق بشرطين، لا يحصل بأحدهما والآخر معدوم، ثم قاسه بالصلاة، ورد الزكاة إليها، وكان في ذلك من قوله دليل على أن قتال الممتنع من الصلاة، كان إجماعا من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، ولذلك ردوا المختلف فيه إلى المتفق عليه.
فلما استقر صحة رأي أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وبان لعمر صوابه، تابعه على قتال القوم، وهو معنى قوله: "فلما رأيت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال عرفت أنه الحق"، يريد انشراح صدره بالحجة التي أدلى بها، والبرهان الذي أقامه، نصا ودلالة. انتهى.
فتأمل: هذا الباب الذي ذكره النووي رحمه الله - وهو إمام الشافعية، على الإطلاق ـ، تجده صريحا في رد شبهتك: أن من قال لا إله إلا الله، لا يباح دمه وماله، وإن ترك الصلاة ومنع الزكاة؛ فالترجمة نفسها صريحة في رد قولكم، فإنه صرح بالأمر بالقتال، على ترك الصلاة، ومنع الزكاة.
وتأمل: ما ذكره الخطابي، أن الذين منعوا الزكاة، منهم من كان يسمح بها ولا يمنعها، إلا أن رؤساءهم صدوهم عن ذلك الرأي، وقبضوا على أيديهم، كبني يربوع، فإنهم أرادوا أن يبعثوا بها إلى أبي بكر، فمنعهم مالك بن نويرة من ذلك وفرقها فيهم، وأنه عرض الخلاف، ووقعت الشبهة لعمر في أمر هؤلاء، ثم إن عمر وافق أبا بكر على قتالهم.
وتأمل قوله: واحتج عمر بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس، حتى يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله"، وكان هذا من عمر تعلقا بظاهر الكلام، قبل أن ينظر في آخره، ويتأمل في شرائطه.
وتأمل قوله: إن قتال الممتنع من الصلاة، كان إجماعا من الصحابة.
وقد أشار الخطابي إلى أن حديث أبي هريرة مختصر; قال النووي رحمه الله: قال الخطابي: ويبين لك أن حديث أبي هريرة مختصر، وأن عبد الله بن عمر وأنسا روياه بزيادة لم يذكرها أبو هريرة; ففي حديث ابن عمر، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله، ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة؛ فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها".
وفي رواية أنس: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله، وأن يستقبلوا قبلتنا، وأن يأكلوا ذبيحتنا، وأن يصلوا صلاتنا؛ فإذا فعلوا ذلك حرمت علينا دماؤهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها، لهم ما للمسلمين، وعليهم ما على المسلمين". انتهى.
قلت: وقد ثبت في الطريق الثالث المذكور في الكتاب والسنة، من رواية أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله، ويؤمنوا بي وبما جئت به؛ فإذا قالوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها".
وفي استدلال أبي بكر، واعتراض عمر رضي الله عنهما: دليل على أنهما لم يحفظا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما رواه ابن عمر وأنس وأبو هريرة؛ وكأن هؤلاء الثلاثة سمعوا هذه الزيادة في روايتهم في مجلس آخر، فإن عمر لو سمع ذلك لما خالف، ولما كان احتج بالحديث، فإن هذه الزيادة حجة عليه، ولو سمع أبو بكر هذه الزيادة لاحتج بها، ولما كان احتج بالقياس والعموم، والله أعلم. انتهى كلام النووي.
فتأمل ما ذكره الخطابي، تجده صريحا في رد قولكم، وتأمل قوله: فإن عمر لو سمع ذلك لما خالف، ولما كان احتج بالحديث، فإن هذه الزيادة حجة عليهم.
وبالجملة: فحديث أبي هريرة حجة عليكم لا لكم، ولو لم يكن فيه إلا قوله: "بحقها" لكان كافيا في بطلان شبهتكم؛ فإن الصلاة والزكاة من أعظم حقوق لا إله إلا الله، بل هما أعظمها على الإطلاق.
ومما يدل على بطلان قولكم، وفساد فهمكم في معنى الحديث، أعني حديث أبي هريرة: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله"، أن جميع الشراح والمحدثين لم يتأولوه على هذا التأويل الذي ذهبتم إليه.
فإنه حديث صحيح مخرج في الصحاح، وهؤلاء شراح البخاري، ومحشّوه نحوا من أربعين، كما نبه عليه القسطلاني في خطبة شرح البخاري، وكذا شرح مسلم، هل أحد منهم استدل به على ترك قتال من ترك الفرائض؟ بل الذي ذكروه خلاف ما ذهبتم إليه; ولو لم يكن إلا احتجاج عمر به على أبي بكر، واستدلال أبي بكر على قتال مانعي الزكاة، لكان كافيا. انتهى كلام الشيخ رحمه الله

فالحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد، ورجاء خاصا لا تكلفوا السؤال فوالله لأنها من أوضح وأسهل القضايا.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> الاخ خزانة الادب وفقه الله
> 
> منع الزكاة - بطريقة الطائفة الممتنعة - كفعل مجرد لم يظهر ان عمر رضي الله عنه قال انه ليس بكفر , لكنه التبس عليه الاشخاص انفسهم هل يصح قتالهم ام لا ؟ هذا استفسار عمر رضي الله عنه , ولهذا حينما ازال ابو بكر رضي الله عنه الشبهة لم يلتفت عمر رضي الله عنه بعدها الى الفعل نفسه لكونه واضحا لديه .
> 
> وقول ابي بكر رضي الله عنه بأن قتلاهم في النار بأعيانهم يدل على انهم كفار عنده , وقول ابن مفلح ان ذلك لكونهم عصاة غير واضح , لان الحكم على المسلم العاصي بأنه في النار بعينه ليس من قول اهل السنة والجماعة . 
> 
> وفقك الله


أخي الكريم لا أزال لم أفهم شيئًا بسبب إيثارك لأسلوب النفي على الإيجاب
هل أفهم أن عمر رضي الله عنه يكفِّرهم ولكن لا يستحسن قتالهم؟
وسؤالي كان عن موقف ابي بكر رضي الله عنه من مسألة التكفير، ولا يزال من غير جواب.
وقوله رضي الله عنه (قتلاكم في النار): الذي فهمته أنه في أهل بزاخة وهم كفّار قطعاً، لأنهم أتباع طليحة

----------


## السكران التميمي

> أخي الكريم لا أزال لم أفهم شيئًا بسبب إيثارك لأسلوب النفي على الإيجاب
> هل أفهم أن عمر رضي الله عنه يكفِّرهم ولكن لا يستحسن قتالهم؟
> وسؤالي كان عن موقف ابي بكر رضي الله عنه من مسألة التكفير، ولا يزال من غير جواب.
> وقوله رضي الله عنه (قتلاكم في النار): الذي فهمته أنه في أهل بزاخة وهم كفّار قطعاً، لأنهم أتباع طليحة


أخي الفاضل حقيقة لا أراك بهذا إلا معاندا والعياذ بالله، ألم يكفك ما نقلت لك عن الشيخ؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخي الفاضل رعاه الله، أما إذا لم يفدك الكلام السابق عن الشخ حمد بن معمر رحمه الله؛ على أنه قد حل المسألة برمتها، فإليك هذا النقل أيضا لعله يزيح عنك سوء الفهم.

قال الشيخ في (مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد):
وقال أبو العباس أيضا في الكلام على كفر مانعي الزكاة: والصحابة لم يقولوا: هل أنت مقر بوجوبها أو جاحد لها؟ هذا لم يعهد عن الخلفاء والصحابة.
بل قال الصديق لعمر رضي الله عنهما: "والله لو منعوني عقالا أو عناقا كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم على منعه" فجعل المبيح للقتال مجرد المنع، لا جحد الوجوب.
وقد روى أن طوائف منهم كانوا يقرون بالوجوب، لكن بخلوا بها، ومع هذا فسيرة الخلفاء فيهم جميعهم سيرة واحدة، وهي مقاتلتهم، وسبي ذراريهم، وغنيمة أموالهم، والشهادة على قتلاهم بالنار، وسموهم جميعهم أهل الردة.
وكان من أعظم فضائل الصديق رضي الله عنه عندهم أن ثبته الله على قتالهم، ولم يتوقف كما يتوقف غيره، فناظرهم حتى رجعوا إلى قوله.
وأما قتال المقرين بنبوة مسيلمة، فهؤلاء لم يقع بينهم نزاع في قتالهم. انتهى.
فتأمل كلامه رحمه الله في تكفير المعين والشهادة عليه إذا قتل بالنار وسبى حريمه وأولاده عند منع الزكاة، فهذا الذي ينسب عنه أعداء الدين عدم تكفير المعين.
قال رحمه الله بعد ذلك: وكفر هؤلاء وإدخالهم في أهل الردة قد ثبت باتفاق الصحابة المستند إلى نصوص الكتاب والسنة. 
ومن أعظم ما يحل الإشكال في مسألة التكفير والقتال عمن قصد اتباع الحق، إجماع الصحابة على قتال مانعي الزكاة، وإدخالهم في أهل الردة، وسبي ذراريهم، وفعلهم فيهم ما صح عنهم، وهو أول قتال وقع في الإسلام على من ادعى أنه من المسلمين.
فهذه أول وقعة وقعت في الإسلام على هذا النوع، أعني المدعين للإسلام، وهي أوضح الوقعات التي وقعت من العلماء عليهم من عصر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم إلى وقتنا هذا.

وضحت الآن؟!

----------


## عبدالرحمن الجفن

الاخ العزيز خزانة الادب

لو رجعت الى كلام ابن قدامة وابن مفلح تبين لك ان ابا بكر قصد بوصفه انهم في النار هم مانعو الزكاة .

اما عمر فهو يرى انهم مخطئون في فعلهم , ولكونهم يشهدون الشهادة فهم لا يكفرون عنده ولا يجوز ان يقاتلوا على منعها , فلما بين له ابو بكر ان قتالهم لمجرد الفعل لم يلتفت الى التحقق من الفعل هل هو مكفر ام لا , هو تحقق من الاشخاص لكن الفعل لم يلتفت اليه , ولهذا لما زالت شبهة الشهادة لم يقل ان فعلهم ليس بمكفر او لا يجوز قتالهم عليه . زالت شبهة الشهادة فسكت عمر عن قتالهم لانه يعلم ان من فعل هذا الفعل فهو يقاتل عليه وهو كافر .

ولهذا ففي الحديث قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ( لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم الا باحدى ثلاث , الثيب الزاني والنفس بالنفس والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) , ومانعي الزكاة من الثالثة وإلا لم يجز قتالهم .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أخي الفاضل حقيقة لا أراك بهذا إلا معاندا والعياذ بالله، ألم يكفك ما نقلت لك عن الشيخ؟!


 السؤال لم يكن موجِّهاً إليك بارك الله فيك!
وكلام الشخ حمد رحمه الله الذي تفضَّلت به لا يَرِد عليَّ، لأنني لم أستشكل قتال الصحابة لأحد منهم، فهم جميعًا مستحقون للقتال.
ووالله الذي لا إله غيره أن رأيك الذي رأيته هو في غير محله، غفر الله لي ولك ولسائر الإخوان

سؤالي كان للأخ الكريم عبدالرحمن الجفن، وقد راجعت كلام ابن قدامة وابن مفلح لإشارته، فوجدتهما يقولان بالانفكاك بين التكفير وبين استحقاق القتال ودخول النار، وهذا هو سؤالي بالضبط. وطبعاً لا إشكال عندي في قتال الجميع ولا في كفر الجاحدين للزكاة، فضلاً عن كفر المرتدين عن دين الإسلام، والذي فعله أبو بكر رضي الله عنه هو صواب كله.
والإشكال عندي هو في القول بأن أبا بكر يكفِّر من منع إرسال الزكاة إلى المدينة وفرَّقها في المسلمين من قبيلته. والذي ظهر لي أن خالداً رضي الله عنه لم يقتل مالك بن نويرة لأجل الكفر، بل لأمور تورَّط فيها مالك واستحقَّ من أجلها القتل، وهي مذكورة في التواريخ. ولا أعرف أن بني يربوع قد سُبيت ذراريهم ونسائهم، كبني حنيفة مثلاً، ولا أنه قيل لهم (قتلانا في الجنة وقتلانا في النار)
وفي مسألة بين يربوع جوانب أخرى مهمة، وكلها تشهد لعدم التكفير.

----------


## السكران التميمي

عشرات النقول قد ذكرتها لكم عموما، وفيها عين الإجابة لما تسألون عنه، ومع ذلك نفاجأ بتكرير نفس الأسئلة.
أخي الفاضل: يعلم الله لو تمعنت النظر في المشاركات التي نقلتها لك كلها لخرجت بإجابة سؤالك.

يا أخي لأني أعجب كل العجب لما أن أرى مثل هذه الأسئلة التي قد قتلت إجابة، وهي تعتبر من أوضح الواضحات، ومن ثم يسأل عنها.
وإن كان السؤال موجه لغيري فأنا طرف في هذه المشاركة.

أكرر مرة أخرى أيها الفاضل: أعد قراءة ما نقلت لك من أقوال العلماء في مشاركاتي السابقة وصدقني جزما ستجد إجابة سؤالك.

ولعلي أتحفك ببعض الأقوال التي لم توضع من قبل هنا:

قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب:
ويا ويح هذا القائل، ما أجرأه على الله! وما أجهله بقدر الصحابة وعلمهم حيث ظن أنهم لا يعلمون الناس "لا إله إلا الله"! 
أما علم هذا الجاهل أنهم يستدلون بها على مسائل الفقه، فضلاً عن مسائل الشرك، ففي الصحيحين: " أن عمر رضي الله عنه لما أشكل عليه قتال مانعي الزكاة لأجل قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها، قال أبو بكر: فإن الزكاة من حقها ".
فإذا كان منع الزكاة من منع حق "لا إله إلا الله"، فكيف بعبادة القبـور، والذبح للجن، ودعاء الأولياء وغيرهم مما هو دين المشركين؟ انتهى

وقال في (تيسير العزيز الحميد):
وقال شيخ الإسلام: لما سئل عن قتال التتار مع التمسك بالشهادتين، ولما زعموا من اتباع أصل الإسلام، فقال: كل طائفة ممتنعة من التزام شرائع الإسلام الظاهرة المتواترة من هؤلاء القوم أو غيرهم فإنه يجب قتالهم حتى يلتزموا شرائعه، وإن كانوا مع ذلك ناطقين بالشهادتين ملتزمين بعض شرائعه كما قاتل أبو بكر والصحابة رضي الله عنهم مانعي الزكاة، وعلى ذلك اتفق الفقهاء بعدهم قال: فأيما طائفة ممتنعة امتنعت عن بعض الصلوات المفروضات، أو الصيام أو الحج، أو عن التزام تحريم الدماء أو الأموال أو الخمر أو الميسر، أو نكاح ذوات المحارم، أو عن التزام جهاد الكفار، أو ضرب الجزية على أهل الكتاب، أو غير ذلك من التزام واجبات الدين أو محرماته التي لا عذر لأحد في جحودها أو تركها، التي يكفر الواحد بجحودها، فإن الطائفة الممتنعة تقاتل عليها وإن كانت مقرة بها، وهذا مما لا أعلم فيه خلافًا بين العلماء.
قال: وهؤلاء عند المحققين من العلماء ليسوا بمنْزلة البغاة، بل هم خارجون عن الإسلام بمنْزلة مانعي الزكاة. انتهى

وقال الامام سعود بن عبد العزيز في (رسالته):
وقد كفّر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم : مانعي الزكاة، وقاتلوهم، وغنموا أموالهم، وسبوا نساءهم، مع إقرارهم بسائر شرائع الإسلام ؛ وذلك : لأن أركان الإسلام، من حقوق لا إلَه إلا ّ الله ؛ كما استدل به أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، على عمر، حين أشكل عليه قتال مانعي الزكاة، حين قال له : كيف تقاتل الناس ؟ وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إلَه إلا ّ الله، فإذا قالوها، عصموا مني دماءهم، وأموالهم إلا بحقها، وحسابهم على الله " .
فقال أبو بكر : الزكاة من حقها، والله لو منعوني عقالاً، كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم عليه، قال عمر : فوالله ما هو إلا أن رأيت الله، قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال، فعرفت أنه الحق ؛ أخرجاه في الصحيحين، وغيرهما من كتب الإسلام ؛ فكيف بمن كفر بمعنى لا إلَه إلا ّ الله ؟ وصار الشرك وعبادة غير الله هو دينه، وهو المشهور في بلده ؛ ومن أنكر ذلك عليهم، كفروه، وبدعوه، وقاتلوه ؛ فكيف يكون من هذا فعله، مسلماً من أهل السنة والجماعة ؟! مع منابذته لدين الإسلام، الذي بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، من توحيد الله ، وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة ؛ إلى غير ذلك : من المجاهرة بالكفر، والمعاصي، واستحلال محارم الله ظاهراً .

فهل بقي أيضا سؤالك بلا جواب؟!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> فهل بقي أيضا سؤالك بلا جواب؟!


سؤالي مكتوب بالأحمر في المشاركة #39
والجواب يأتي في نصف سطر
ولا أعلم إلى الآن، من طريقتك في الحوار، أنحن متفقان أم مختلفان!

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

إضافة هامة من [المغني : 5/88-89]:



> فَأَمَّا إنْ كَانَ مَانِعُ الزَّكَاةِ خَارِجًا عَنْ قَبْضَةِ الْإِمَامِ قَاتَلَهُ ؛ لِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - قَاتَلُوا مَانِعِيهَا ، وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : ( لَوْ مَنَعُونِي عِقَالًا كَانُوا يُؤَدُّونَهُ إلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَقَاتَلْتهمْ عَلَيْهِ ) .
> 
> فَإِنْ ظَفِرَ بِهِ وَبِمَالِهِ ، أَخَذَهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادَةٍ أَيْضًا ، وَلَمْ تُسْبَ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْجِنَايَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ ، وَلِأَنَّ الْمَانِعَ لَا يُسْبَى ، فَذُرِّيَّتُهُ أَوْلَى .
> 
> وَإِنْ ظَفِرَ بِهِ دُونَ مَالِهِ ، دَعَاهُ إلَى أَدَائِهَا ، وَاسْتَتَابَهُ ثَلَاثًا ، فَإِنْ تَابَ وَأَدَّى ، وَإِلَّا قُتِلَ ، وَلَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِكُفْرِهِ .
> 
> وَعَنْ أَحْمَدَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَكْفُرُ بِقِتَالِهِ عَلَيْهَا ، فَرَوَى الْمَيْمُونِيُّ عَنْهُ : إذَا مَنَعُوا الزَّكَاةَ كَمَا مَنَعُوا أَبَا بَكْرٍ ، وَقَاتَلُوا عَلَيْهَا ، لَمْ يُوَرَّثُوا ، وَلَمْ يُصَلَّ عَلَيْهِمْ .
> 
> قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ : مَا تَارِكُ الزَّكَاةِ بِمُسْلِمٍ .
> ...

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسنت أخي؛ وهذا ما نحاول تبيينه للإخوة الكرام.

فالمعارضون أولا في بداية الأمر لم يكونوا يعتقدون كفرهم، فلما بين لهم الصديق رضي الله عنه وجه الأمر وأنهم بهذا العمل كفار ووضح لهم لماذا أطلق عليهم هذا الحكم وافقوه وأيدوه لما عرفوا من الحق.

فلماذا كل هذا الكلام الزائد عن الحد، والتطويل الممل الذي جعل الناس تظن الظنون حول صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.

رحم الله الجميع آمين

----------


## السكران التميمي

تعقيب مهم

قول الإمام ابن قدامة: (فلم يكفر تاركه بمجرد تركه) أي: إذا لم يصاحبه جحود، فإذا صاحبه جحود كما في قصة مانعي الزكاة كفر الآن.

----------


## السكران التميمي

تذنييب أهم

هو سؤال واحد فقط لا ثاني معه:

هل تعتقدون يا أخوتي الكرام حفظكم الله أن خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؛ قد قاتلهم لما منعوا الزكاة حبا في المال وجمعه، وحرصا على الدنيا وزخرفها؟! هل هذا متصور في حقه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.

يعلم الله أني أثق ثقة عمياء بكم أنكم ستقولون لا لا لا وبأعلى صوت.

إذا كان هناك تأويل له رضي الله عنه صحيح واجتهاد سائغ مقبول في إصدار حكمه عليهم، والله لن يخرج بتأويله هذا ولا باجتهاده عن سنة رسوله الذي لم يمض زمن بعيد على وفاته.

فاتركوا الخوض الزائد، والمجادلة المائعة، التي لا تخدمنا هنا في شيء.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

إن رغب الأخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن في مواصلة الحوار الهادئ هنا أو على الخاص فأهلاً وسهلاً
من غير حقران لأحد
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك

----------


## السكران التميمي

> إن رغب الأخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن في مواصلة الحوار الهادئ هنا أو على الخاص فأهلاً وسهلاً
> من غير حقران لأحد
> سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

نعوذ بالله من علم لا ينفع ومن قلب لا يخشع

----------


## عبدالرحمن الجفن

الاخ العزيز خزانة الادب 

حتى تتضح الصورة , هل قال عمر رضي الله عنه ان فعلهم ليس بكفر ؟
فإن قلت : لا , قيل لك اذن النقاش الذي جرى بين الشيخين ليس المقصود فيه الفعل ذاته , بل المقصود المانعين انفسهم .

اذا وصلنا الى توضيح هذه المسألة نتحول الى التي بعدها .

رعاك الله .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> الاخ العزيز خزانة الادب 
> حتى تتضح الصورة , هل قال عمر رضي الله عنه ان فعلهم ليس بكفر ؟
> فإن قلت : لا , قيل لك اذن النقاش الذي جرى بين الشيخين ليس المقصود فيه الفعل ذاته , بل المقصود المانعين انفسهم .
> اذا وصلنا الى توضيح هذه المسألة نتحول الى التي بعدها .
> رعاك الله .


أيها الأخ العزيز:
أشكرك على التجاوب، واللطف وحسن الخطاب
ولكن لا أعتقد أننا وصلنا الى توضيح هذه المسألة 
فإن كانت واضحة عندك فأرجو إبضاحها، وإن كنت تجد حرجاً أو أنها لم تتحرَّر عندك، فأرجو البيان، ولا أريد إحراجك.
رأي الفاروق ظاهر، ولكنه رجع إلى رأي الصديق في مسألة القتال، وهذا كله لا إشكال فيه:
السؤال هو: هل كان الصديق يرى أنهم كفار، ورجع عمر إلى تكفيرهم؟
بانتظار الجواب بارك الله فيك

----------

